# Smoking



## nintendofan85 (Jan 15, 2017)

Do you approve or disapprove of smoking cigarettes? Have you smoked before?


----------



## Tobia (Jan 15, 2017)

Have smoked a few before, and never would again.

I don't think people should smoke in public buildings, but otherwise I really don't care what other people do with to their bodies.


----------



## Red Cat (Jan 15, 2017)

I don't care about people smoking on their own property, but I think it's disrespectful when people smoke in public where people have to smell that crap.


----------



## P. Star (Jan 15, 2017)

I have not, nor will I ever smoke in my life. I hate the smell of cigarette smoke.


----------



## piske (Jan 15, 2017)

Red Cat said:


> I don't care about people smoking on their own property, but I think it's disrespectful when people smoke in public where people have to smell that crap.



This. If you want to damage your health, you can. I'd prefer you not do that either but hey, it's your choice. But when you subject other people to it, that crosses a line imo. And that includes people that smoke in their homes and have children.


----------



## AkiBear (Jan 15, 2017)

I don't mind smoking like 95% of the time. I smoke rarely, once or twice every 3 months, or something like that, it doesn't interest me much. My bf is a huge smoker.


----------



## N a t (Jan 15, 2017)

I don't really care about smoking. I smoke on rare occasions, outside, usually alone around my house. I don't care if other people do it, and despite having asthma (that was once somewhat severe), being around a smoker never bothered me. My brother, father, and I all have asthma of varying severity and my mom used to smoke around us. Never bothered any of us. Well, I think my father may dislike smoking in general, but he doesn't hate it. My point is, I don't think it's a big deal, unless a smoker is deliberately blowing smoke in someone's face or general direction.


----------



## Corrie (Jan 15, 2017)

I have never smoked cigarettes and never will. It is disgusting.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Jan 15, 2017)

I hate smoking. My brother and sister used to smoke and I hated being around them when they did it. I would always stand far away from them, and even then, I could still feel the smoke going into my lungs. Glad my brother kicked the habit, although my sister secretly does it still. I hate when people smoke in public as well, especially when I see them flicking their cigarette butts on the ground. Disgusting. Like, sure, smoke in your house all you want as long as you aren't endangering other people's health - especially children's. But don't take that habit to the streets where people will be forced to breathe it in. That's just rude.


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 15, 2017)

Absolutely not! It smells horrendous, and it kills your lungs for Pete's Sake!


----------



## Haskell (Jan 15, 2017)

Let people smoke. It's a source of wealth.

In public, make smoking booths or places where you can smoke. 

Other than that, it should be frowned upon but lawfully accepted.


----------



## intropella (Jan 15, 2017)

Never smoked. I hate the smell of it.
my family members have a bad history of smoking. So i really hate the smell whenever they smoke, especially in cars. /:
I feel like at this point I am developing lung cancer from second hand smoking. Sigh.

But I TOTALLY HATE when I'm in public places liek teh street, and some man is smoking and the wind carries it to my face. )<


----------



## Aquari (Jan 15, 2017)

i dont smoke and i dont mind it much, i actually like the smell a little bit


----------



## Soraru (Jan 15, 2017)

smoking is repulsive to me. they can smoke it in their homes or whatever i don't care, anywhere indoors and secluded so they can breath in their own smoke. (unless they have a pet or other people in their home, then shame on them.) everywhere they go in  public, they inflict health problems to other people and animals, just by being near them. 
its something that is nothing but self destructive, and destructive to others around them.


----------



## Heyden (Jan 15, 2017)

the smell of smoke gives me a headache, once i ordered stuff online and they didn't mention it was coming from a smoking home and i had to dispute with paypal/ebay for 2 months just to get it returned wtf


----------



## awesomeelle2001 (Jan 15, 2017)

I don't smoke and I never will. It's disgusting and stinks. It annoys me so much when people smoke in public places and you have to walk through a cloud of it. That being said, it is your own body and you can do whatever you choose too. It's not good for you but it's your own choice. I only feel bad for children who are around people who smoke.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 15, 2017)

Hate it hate it hate it.
I smoked for like... a week in high school basically cause I was in that 'crowd' and my S.O. smoked. But I honestly hated it, I've hated it my whole life because my whole life my mom has smoked. I have bad lungs due to her second hand smoke so it really sucks, she wouldn't smoke in the house, just outside or in the garage and sometimes in the car but it was still enough for it to effect me. She's tried to quit so many times but always goes back to it, her reasoning being "stress" but it sucks cause she sinks a ton of money into it and it's killing her obviously. 

The thing that makes me the most mad is when she's sick and hacking and coughing and then she goes out and smokes while sick, like yeah, that's going to help you so much mom... but it's her life and she'll deal with the consequences in time, I just wish she'd care more about herself.

That also being said I work at a casino, thankfully people aren't allowed to smoke near the hotel but it's a building full of smoke, so I inhale a ton of it here. When I worked more "out on the floor" my hair would reek of cigarettes when I got home. It was awful.


----------



## cIementine (Jan 15, 2017)

i think it's gross. it's nothing but bad for you. i'm 15 and i have a friend/acquaintance who smokes a lot since her group of friends are older than her and are the drug/drink/smoke kind of crowd. she's in hospital right now and has been in hospital quite a lot recently, some for her health and some for personal reasons and she always coughs, smells of cigarettes or weed and has chest infections, throat infections, etc. it's having such a bad effect on her health and it's really disturbing seeing the girl i used to be best friends with in primary school with these people who have gotten her into such bad habits that are slowly deteriorating her health.


----------



## moonford (Jan 15, 2017)

It destroys your health and other peoples health, and it harms the environment.

Disgusting.


----------



## sej (Jan 15, 2017)

i hate it, HATE IT. my dad smokes and i can't stand the smell, however he only smokes outside and i don't smell it very much. i always tell him to stop but he tells me that he can't. i always tell him that he is practically buying an early death, people that smoke are ruining their lives and wasting them, just don't smoke, don't even think about it. you WILL regret it.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Jan 15, 2017)

It doesn't destroy anybody's health any worse than the fumes you breathe in off cars or the chemicals you use to clean your house. 
People don't have to like it when others smoke, but they have no right to push their views on to anybody else. 
When I was in hospital in the summer, I went out for a cigarette in the morning as I knew I'd be on treatment all day. A woman came and sat beside me only to go on and complain about my smoke being near her. So I got up and left it. If I'd been well at the time she would have got more from me. Nobody knows anybody else's circumstances, being a none smoker gives you no more rights than a smoker. People also forget the amount of tax that comes from smokers, they pay their own healthcare twice over. If you don't like people smoking around you staying away would be the sensible answer, rather than doing like some people who deliberately place themselves in a situation just to moan about it.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 15, 2017)

While I understand people have their reasons for choosing to smoke, from my personal experience, it is a life-threatening habit can can be deadly to yourself and others. It can cause problems in the long term so by smoking, your exposing yourself to more harmful diseases and infections.

I'm not hating on any smokers, we're all the same. But I do worry for people's care considering the consequences.


----------



## cornimer (Jan 15, 2017)

No way. And I don't like when people are smoking when there are lots of other people around, it smells terrible and uh I don't want lung cancer


----------



## Soigne (Jan 15, 2017)

I hate when people smoke in large crowds & in restaurants, but if people wish to smoke in their own homes or cars then that's their prerogative.


----------



## visibleghost (Jan 15, 2017)

it is gross and people shouldnt smoke in public. it is super disrespectful to smoke around others. idc if people want to smoke they can do it if they want to but don't make other people smell your smoke. also obviously second hand smoking is a thing ssso yeah

also people who smoke have really gross breath ):


----------



## RedRum2514 (Jan 15, 2017)

I HATE smoking! I've seen people smoke in no smoking areas and the amount of times of coughed up my lungs and snickered at them for smoking in public areas while there are tons of children and people around!! did you know that second-hand smoke is 3x as dangerous?! this is how kids get cancer!! Mind you these were ALL in no smoking areas! I've hardly even seen them smoke elsewhere! gtfo with that ****!


----------



## visibleghost (Jan 15, 2017)

LinkToTheWorld said:


> It doesn't destroy anybody's health any worse than the fumes you breathe in off cars or the chemicals you use to clean your house.



idk abt ur facts but passive smoking is dangerous in the long term. it can lead to cancer. and it is bad for people w/ asthma who cant breathe bc of the smoke. maybe it isnt your intention tp hurt others by smoking but if you smoke around other people you do hurt them


----------



## Zireael (Jan 15, 2017)

I really can't stand it, especially in public places. I don't mind if smokers keep it to themselves, but I get extremely angry inside when I see someone smoking amongst a group of people, ESPECIALLY near children. That is irresponsible behaviour and extremely selfish, but if it's contained in their own home or if they make the effort to move away from people outside to do it, then I guess I don't mind it as much. Actually, one of the most frustrating things is walking through a busy area and you're stuck behind a smoker, so all their **** blows back into your face and you can't even move. Makes me want to scream.


----------



## Peter (Jan 15, 2017)

Personally I just think it's completely unnecessary. I get that people are addicted and can't change their ways and so on, and that it obviously brings some sort of enjoyment to those who do it, but I just see it as a surefire way to shorten and debilitate your life. I might have some bias since I'm a biology student and I've spent classes over and over again looking at the effects of it on your body, but from an outsider perspective I don't see any positive to it at all? Plus it ruins your skin, hair, teeth, and nails - so there's that too...

And I do think non-smokers have the right to moan about it, especially if you're in a country with a taxpayer-funded health service.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 15, 2017)

I'm sorry but...DO NOT smoke people.  It's extremely bad for your health.


----------



## Pinkbell (Jan 15, 2017)

I have had breathing issues like asthma since birth. People who smoke in public.. can make me seriously sick . I have had attacks due to being in public with smokers. I understand its an addiction (my brother smokes) but try be more considerate if you smoke and are in public is my only wish </3


----------



## Bcat (Jan 15, 2017)

3 of my grandparents smoked. If they hadn't they'd probably still be alive right now. Don't do it.


----------



## Tao (Jan 15, 2017)

I used to smoke. Now I only smoke when I drink, which isn't that much recently.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Jan 15, 2017)

I don't smoke but really enjoy the smell of cigarette smoke, so I'll probably end up a smoker at some point, lol.

However, I do find alcoholic beverages too strong and being high a scary thought. Tried sniffing lighters once and didn't see the appeal. Petrol smells nice, though.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Jan 15, 2017)

When I was living in Poland I'd buy and smoke cigarettes with my friends but after I left I stopped and never picked it back up. The health risks aren't worth it to me but I'll bum a cigarette once in a blue moon when extremely drunk. Did buy a pack in Las Vegas for my birthday and promptly threw it off the 88th floor balcony at the end of the night but that was just an exception. Grew up with chainsmoking parents and have seen first hand what nicotine withdrawal does to people so it's something I'm not really that interested in getting into.


----------



## sock (Jan 15, 2017)

I wouldn't discriminate against anyone because they smoke, but I never would myself. I have a good friend who smoked and told me never to, and I'm definitely taking his advice


----------



## Bowie (Jan 15, 2017)

Depends on what you're smoking. At least one of my friends smokes weed. I don't have any interest in smoking myself, but I don't really care what other people choose to do in their spare time, as long as it isn't harming them drastically.


----------



## skidoot (Jan 15, 2017)

it's the most useless drug ever. doesn't really do anything for you beyond social reasons (before anyone says it, the "buzz" you can get from it lasts only the first couple times) and makes you smell bad, rot out your teeth and yellow your fingernails. Not to mention the jerks who walk in front of you and blow smoke in your face. When I was a young child I had lung issues from my father's heavy smoking, and still haven't completely recovered from it, so I'm especially biased I guess (imagine a 4 year old with a hacking smoker's cough), but even just using reason it doesn't make sense to start smoking.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jan 15, 2017)

I absolutely hate it. Everyone in my family has smoked at some points in their lives so there was a time where I had to deal with the smell of three people smoking which was awful. The smell actually hurts my nose. The apartment I live in made a new rule recently saying you can't smoke outside so now everyone just smokes inside their apartments.


----------



## Amy-chan (Jan 15, 2017)

People who walk past me while smoking...I'd love to slap them in the face.


----------



## Fantasyrick (Jan 15, 2017)

Smoking is gross I will never do it.


----------



## KatRose (Jan 15, 2017)

Smoking is an absolutely disgusting habit in my opinion. In the spirit of being completely honest, I like to think that I respect other people for smoking just because they can obviously do whatever they want but I do kind of judge people who smoke. It's more of a thing where I cannot comprehend why you would do it when you know how detrimental it is to your health and well being - which I think is certainly not worth the temporary calming effects of smoking. ALSO THE SMELL OH MY GOD IT'S JUST DOWNRIGHT NASTY.


----------



## Dim (Jan 15, 2017)

I don't smoke and don't ever plan to. I've had a few workers offer me a cigarette a few times but I kept saying no. There were a few times were I was extremely depressed or stressed out and thought "I think I'll start smoking. I've literally have nothing to lose." I didn't actually gonthrough with it though. I have abused prescribed medication that were addictive stimulants before so I don't ever want to get hooked on any addictions ever again.


----------



## Halloqueen (Jan 16, 2017)

I don't smoke, but I'm fine with other people smoking. I'd prefer they do it out of the way of people who don't want to breathe it in though.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 16, 2017)

i can't stand the smell of smoke, nor can i stand the idea of smoking. i just don't know how someone could do something that is so detrimental to their own health.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 16, 2017)

all my friends smoke and I would like to try it someday. I don't really think too much about it though..
I only ever felt mad at smokers when my sister would take her dog out with her friends who also smoke and when she gets home the dog would smell like cancer :/


----------



## satine (Jan 16, 2017)

Eww lmao.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 16, 2017)

My Mom smokes like two packs a day.

She spent $55 on just a few packs as well.

Big waste of money imo!


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 16, 2017)

I have to walk through clouds of cigarette smoke so often tbh and it makes me so upset, especially when people just stand near me and smoke bc I have asthma and I also hate the smell. I've had someone light a smoke and basically blow clouds in my face ON THE SUBWAY LIKE OMF THE NERVE.

Idc if you smoke just don't subject others to it and also, do NOT blow it in someone's face ya freakin' ***hat.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 16, 2017)

I feel the same, Stepheroo. 

I shouldn't have a problem with my Mum spending $55 on just a few packs of cigs but I do... I know she's a "grown-up" and is "responsible"... but still.


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 16, 2017)

irhaskell8 said:


> I feel the same, Stepheroo.
> 
> I shouldn't have a problem with my Mum spending $55 on just a few packs of cigs but I do... I know she's a "grown-up" and is "responsible"... but still.



Yeah like omg the PRICE OF SMOKING IS CRAZY.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 16, 2017)

Stepheroo said:


> Yeah like omg the PRICE OF SMOKING IS CRAZY.



I'm not sure if it helps the economy or not but... 

it surely does not help families with smokers.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Jan 16, 2017)

Strange there is such an outrage amongst people over smokers...when was the last time a group of smokers got off their face and beat somebody up because they're under the influence of nicotine? You should see the a&e here on Friday and Saturday nights. Taking up the recousrses, abusing the staff, getting into fights. All because they've have a drink 
And yet the vast majority of people drink alcohol. It's very socially acceptable and a good laugh to go out and get drunk on a weekend. Drink addiction will kill you faster than smoking ever will. But drinkers are just having a good time apparently 
More harmful to your own health than smoking. And harmful to other people when you drink too much or you get in the car after drinking the night before with alcohol still in your system. 
When I was in hospital I spoke to 5 people who all had alcohol related illnesses. Liver failure and pancreatitis mostly. And those were just the ones met. And they weren't alcoholics, they weren't on a detox, they had just drank regularly through their lives, got to mid 30's (although one was 20's) and their bodies couldn't cope with it.
If you're actually worried about anybody's health then it should be for the regular drinkers, the person who has one or two glasses of wine in an evening, or gets off their face on a weekend.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Jan 16, 2017)

people can do what they want with smoking. i personally think it's silly to start (under no peer pressure whatsoever) and you're dumber if you smoke in front of infants or in public buildings.
but honestly it makes you (most of the time) look pretty cool. and people say it relieves stress so what do i know

WTF WAS WRONG WITH ME IN 2017....IT LOOK COOL??? ARE YOU STUPIT... my opinion has changed a lot...smoking is OK! i change my vote to the second option


----------



## Haskell (Jan 16, 2017)

I have a problem with this poll. What if you are a smoker but you hate smoking?

- - - Post Merge - - -



LinkToTheWorld said:


> Strange there is such an outrage amongst people over smokers...when was the last time a group of smokers got off their face and beat somebody up because they're under the influence of nicotine? You should see the a&e here on Friday and Saturday nights. Taking up the recousrses, abusing the staff, getting into fights. All because they've have a drink
> And yet the vast majority of people drink alcohol. It's very socially acceptable and a good laugh to go out and get drunk on a weekend. Drink addiction will kill you faster than smoking ever will. But drinkers are just having a good time apparently
> More harmful to your own health than smoking. And harmful to other people when you drink too much or you get in the car after drinking the night before with alcohol still in your system.
> When I was in hospital I spoke to 5 people who all had alcohol related illnesses. Liver failure and pancreatitis mostly. And those were just the ones met. And they weren't alcoholics, they weren't on a detox, they had just drank regularly through their lives, got to mid 30's (although one was 20's) and their bodies couldn't cope with it.
> If you're actually worried about anybody's health then it should be for the regular drinkers, the person who has one or two glasses of wine in an evening, or gets off their face on a weekend.



I agree with you. Smokers by themselves are not violent. Now if they're alcoholics... that'd be a different story. I even googled "are cig smokers violent" and only received information that if they're trying to quit, that they can be violent. I think that's common sense. Common sense isn't common though.


----------



## visibleghost (Jan 16, 2017)

LinkToTheWorld said:


> Strange there is such an outrage amongst people over smokers...when was the last time a group of smokers got off their face and beat somebody up because they're under the influence of nicotine? You should see the a&e here on Friday and Saturday nights. Taking up the recousrses, abusing the staff, getting into fights. All because they've have a drink
> And yet the vast majority of people drink alcohol. It's very socially acceptable and a good laugh to go out and get drunk on a weekend. Drink addiction will kill you faster than smoking ever will. But drinkers are just having a good time apparently
> More harmful to your own health than smoking. And harmful to other people when you drink too much or you get in the car after drinking the night before with alcohol still in your system.
> When I was in hospital I spoke to 5 people who all had alcohol related illnesses. Liver failure and pancreatitis mostly. And those were just the ones met. And they weren't alcoholics, they weren't on a detox, they had just drank regularly through their lives, got to mid 30's (although one was 20's) and their bodies couldn't cope with it.
> If you're actually worried about anybody's health then it should be for the regular drinkers, the person who has one or two glasses of wine in an evening, or gets off their face on a weekend.



people arent worried about smokers going out and hitting people, lmao. many just think it is gross and bad for people around who have to inhale the smoke. alcohol is definitely also a problem but casual controlled drinking (drinking once in a while u know not like drunk ppl bothering everyone, thats a big problem) doesnt affect other people in the same way casual smoking does. as for their own health i dont really care that much, it costs society a lot but it is their own body and their choice if they wanna smoke or drink.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 16, 2017)

irhaskell8 said:


> I have a problem with this poll. What if you are a smoker but you hate smoking?



I'm sorry, I just don't think that would be a substantial amount of people. I would call those people the ones who are trying to stop being addicted.


----------



## namiieco (Jan 16, 2017)

I don't like it the smell makes me feel sick. I'm pretty sure it's natural for most people to hold their breath when they go past someone smoking. It's just unpleasant.


----------



## Lululand (Jan 16, 2017)

I highly disapprove of it, never smoked in my life, and I hate the smell of cigarettes. 

Which is why when my brother started smoking I was pretty upset not just for the damage to his (and my whole family's) health, but also because the smell would often escape his bedroom and invade the whole 2nd floor. I know I'm probably just a wuss but when the stench was particularly bad it legit gave me headaches. 

Luckily he managed to quit. I know it's not an easy thing to do and he struggled quite a bit to accomplish this goal so I'm proud of him, despite the fact that I was mad he started in the first place. Hopefully things will stay this way now.


----------



## Soot Sprite (Jan 16, 2017)

I smoke but I tend to keep it more in private places. I get nobody wants to smell my second hand smoke so normally I only smake at home or in my car if the people I'm with smoke too.


----------



## Locket (Jan 16, 2017)

My grandpa, two aunts, step uncle, and most cousins on my dads side smoke. When we go there they always go outside to smoke. They've done this since I was a baby, and even though I don't smoke, it's damaged my lungs. It makes PE really hard because I need to rest longer. We did this balloon thing in a class last tri, and I had the smallest balloon in the class. 

Please, don't ever smoke. It really damages you and the people around you. I dislike smoking and I will never do it because with me being as young as I am, my lungs are crap compared to everyone else my age.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jan 16, 2017)

i dont really care if the people i know smoke but id probably tell them to smoke less. But please, if you wanna smoke, please dont do it around me. i dont wanna die together with you inhaling the smoke. goddness, people should just smoke in private instead of walking around with their cigarettes infecting other peoples' lungs.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 16, 2017)

Eh, I have no interest in that gross stuff and honestly idc if other people do it as long as they don't do it where other people are forced to inhale that crap.


----------



## ams (Jan 16, 2017)

Working in health care I see how many medical resources are used up on diseases that could have been prevented by smoking cessation. So I absolutely hate smoking. I hate it to the point where I think it should be illegal because the smoker is by no means the only one paying for their decisions.


----------



## nerdatheart9490 (Jan 16, 2017)

I never have smoked, and I never will. I have asthma, but both of my parents smoke around me. It's horrible.

And we live in an age where kids growing up in first-world countries know all the dangers of smoking. When I see teens and young adults smoking, I can't help but think they're completely stupid. They know all the bad stuff that can happen, but choose to waste their money and health anyway. So stupid....


----------



## Invisible again (Jan 16, 2017)

Never have, never will.


----------



## f11 (Jan 16, 2017)

Never have yet but I want to try it, it seems fun!


----------



## Bunnilla (Jan 16, 2017)

I think what really bothers me about it is that not only are you releasing bad toxins into the air, people and animals can get second-hand smoking effects, and most smokers end up throwing it on the ground instead of going to a  trash can. Smh


----------



## ibelleS (Jan 16, 2017)

I think smoking cigarettes is disgusting

Both of my maternal grandparents died in their 50s because they smoked so much. Whenever I smell cigarette smoke it just reminds me of their house and makes me angry/sad


----------



## moonford (Jan 16, 2017)

f11 said:


> Never have yet but I want to try it, it seems fun!



That's what everyone who started smoking thought but now they sincerely regret it, please don't make the same mistake.


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Jan 16, 2017)

i am a pre-adolescent, so of course i've never smoked xD nor would i ever want to. seriously sooo much anti-smoking stuff nowadays, our up-and-coming generation will likely have a lot less smokers.


----------



## vel (Jan 16, 2017)

i hate smoking, like the idea of ruining your lungs to an addiction, but it's become a smell of familiarity to me, and i don't mind it. i lived with my family (uncles, aunts, parents, grandparents, all in same house) until i was 4, and all the men were big on smoking. i moved to america from taiwan, where i used to live, and learned smoking was bad and crap, so i abhor it. but even though it's bad, it is the smell of home, as the men would always go sit on the balcony and smoke, and some of the fumes would waft in. now whenever i smell cigarette smoke, it reminds me of my uncles, and family.


----------



## Crash (Jan 16, 2017)

i hate it. almost everyone in my boyfriend's family are heavy smokers, and if i wasn't 100% anti-cigarettes before i met him, i sure as hell am now. they all smoke in the house, around each other, and i'm talking hardcore chain smoking, not just one or two. his grandfather was probably the most avid smoker i've ever experienced in my life.

it's horrible. i barely smell it anymore, but it's scary to think of the damage it's been doing to not only them, but all the kids. (my boyfriend is eldest of five.) both he & i hate it, it's just so gross and i can't imagine paying tons of money to slowly destroy your lungs. i don't really care what you chose to do with your own body, but it's a bit obnoxious to force everyone else around you to experience it too.


----------



## f11 (Jan 16, 2017)

Whiteflamingo said:


> That's what everyone who started smoking thought but now they sincerely regret it, please don't make the same mistake.


lmaoo I'm not an idiot. I want to just try it once and like occasionally once a year, kek


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 16, 2017)

My dad smokes, I've gotten nosebleeds and such when I was young because of that crap. 

I don't want to say that I _absolutely hate_ smoking. I guess I don't mind people smoking, as long as they aren't giving other people secondhand smoke and as long as they don't do it often. I usually see men hanging out in front of our church smoking on Sundays, giving children and others secondhand smoke...I wish they (and others) were more considerate.


----------



## Cazqui (Jan 16, 2017)

I smoked a couple months ago because I thought I needed it, but now that I think about it I really didn't.

 I don't understand how anyone can go through multiple packs in a day. After the buzz came and went my mind was cleared and I was ready to go through with my day.
 I know I shouldn't but I do like the smell of it.


----------



## Lyraa (Jan 17, 2017)

I cannot stand the smell of smoke nor can I be near anyone who has just smoked, the smell is foul. :x My dad used to smoke from the age of 14 but stopped when he had me and my sister. c: My boyfriend has also recently stopped smoking due to an advert showing the affect smoking can have on your lungs, which I'm happy he's done so so it doesn't damage his health any more. Personally, I don't mind whether people smoke, but I cannot stand the smell and I won't ever consider doing it. ;-;


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 17, 2017)

I'll admit I smoke sometimes... a bad habit I picked up in college ironically to get over other addictions. I don't smoke as much as I did before though. I grew up in a household of smokers and I've always been bothered by it so of course I hate myself a little for starting in the first place.


----------



## kayleee (Jan 17, 2017)

Smoking is SO GROSS. Its honestly revolting. Like why would you want to do something that makes you look gross and smell gross and and has gross side effects... but to each their own I guess...


----------



## JCnator (Jan 17, 2017)

The reason why tobaccos weren't fully banned, despite being more physically damaging and addicting than some illegal drugs, is because they've been around since centuries and are a big part of the mainstream culture. If they were to be discovered today, they would be considered as highly illegal drugs, and not many people would've been seen using those. Also, cigarettes are usually made of ordinary foodstuffs like grains and fruits, therefore making it incredibly difficult to enforce the anti-smoking laws. Looks like we're still going to continue suffering from smoking for quite some time, much to my dismay.

Why I tend to avoid smokers as much as possible? The second-hand smoke effects are still nasty to my health and can't be easily ridden. Even a single usage of cigarette will leave toxic chemicals that can last for hours.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jan 17, 2017)

Smoking is terrible. My parents smoked and I honestly blame that for the fact that I have occasional breathing issues. I've never smoked myself. I can't stand the smell so much that I can't even really be friends with smokers because the smell is on their hair and clothes.


----------



## moonford (Jan 17, 2017)

f11 said:


> lmaoo I'm not an idiot. I want to just try it once and like occasionally once a year, kek



That's your choice then, bye.


----------



## Waluigi (Jan 17, 2017)

always have to walk fast so i can get ahead of a smoker

please smoke somewhere that isnt in my face


----------



## Celestefey (Jan 17, 2017)

I think it's gross and not worth the health risks really, I've not smoked myself and I don't plan on doing so either, but I have friends who smoke and such and it doesn't bother me that they do. It's their choice in the end, and they're adults so they're capable of making their own decisions. I don't mind if people smoke around me tbh, but I wouldn't do it myself personally.


----------



## lars708 (Jan 18, 2017)

I don't smoke myself but I don't mind others smoking.


----------



## Nicole. (Jan 21, 2017)

I don't agree with it myself but I have no objections to what other people decide to do. Although I did experience a time when I was walking down a street and a man walked past me with a cigarette in his hand and deliberately blew the smoke in my face. There was really no need for it, people can be so inconsiderate and obnoxious sometimes it's unreal. :/


----------



## Emi_C (Jan 21, 2017)

I think its really stupid that people would try them after knowing they dont benefit you and harm you. like i know people go skydiving or dangerous things for thrill but theres nothing thrilling or daredevil-ish about smoking. its just harming yourself for no good reason and when people say like "well its not my fault i got addicted" its just......you know they were addictive why did you try it?? and i also hate the government for not making them illegal because they make so much money. Instead they just go "well i mean we'll just tell people theyre dangerous n let them do what they want" like jeez its so stupid


----------



## honeymoo (Jan 21, 2017)

I hate it, it kills people and hurts the environment, there's really nothing good about it if we're exclusively talking about cigarettes.


----------



## Envy (Jan 22, 2017)

I do not smoke. Never have, and never will. It is a completely pointless and destructive habit. Recently I've been trying to drop habits like that, like how I stopped drinking pop and sugary drinks.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 22, 2017)

I'm not gonna lie, this is who and what I think of when I think of smoking though:


----------



## Stalfos (Jan 22, 2017)

Smoking is absolutely disgusting. I hold my breath when I pass a smoker.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jan 22, 2017)

I voted that I absolutely hate smoking. Having said that I will not judge or say anything if someone smokes, because that's their choice and I respect that.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 22, 2017)

I absolutely hate smoking. I've never done it and I can't be around people that are smoking because I can't breathe.


----------



## Weiland (Jan 22, 2017)

Was raised around normal cigarettes and pot, so you'd expect me to be a smoker myself but tbh I hate it so damn much. It's disgusting. I wouldn't be able to date someone who smokes, either.


----------



## MokaAkashiya (Jan 22, 2017)

My mother used to smoke all the time around me when I was a child, now I have zero tolerance to smoking and I can barely breathe when around smoke therefore it messed up my lungs so no I do not approve of it.


----------



## GhulehGirl (Jan 22, 2017)

I've never smoked and don't like being around smokers really. The smoke catches in my throat and makes me cough.


----------



## Romaki (Jan 22, 2017)

My parents would constantly smoke in the house when I was a baby/kid and I hate it so much, it smells so bad.
I don't care if people choose to smoke, but please do it nowhere near me!


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 22, 2017)

Smoking cigarettes is so terrible for you its not funny... besides obvious lung related medical things, the tar inside them has terrible affects all over the body. Not to mention they can affect the epigenetics (regulation of your DNA without changing the actual sequence of DNA itself) of your body.

 so yeah I smoke a pack a day I would never smoke a cigarette ever.
Things like marijuana are proven to not be as bad for you and have beneficial effects on anxiety and stress without the terrible side effects caused by the other chemicals in cigarettes (like tar and such)


----------



## AutumnWillow (Jan 22, 2017)

I absolutely can't stand smoking. My dad smokes. My grandfather died as a result of smoking.


----------



## RiceBunny (Jan 22, 2017)

No, I tried it a while ago, and just couldn't get into it. The taste was disgusting and so was the smell. It also did nothing for me but make me feel slightly light headed.

Disclaimer: I am a cannabis user(medical card) and do occasionally take a hit from a water pipe. However, for daily use I use my vape. I run and swim quite a bit, so I need my lungs to be clear. Vaporizers are a life saver.


----------



## Aleigh (Jan 22, 2017)

I don't smoke, I will never smoke, I hate everything about smoking, but I don't care if others smoke. It's their own body they're destroying, have fun.


----------



## piichinu (Jan 23, 2017)

my dads cancer patients always get pissed when he tells them to try to stop smoking lmao bye dumbasses


----------



## f11 (Jan 23, 2017)

Update: I had some oui'd and smoked some of that lol, but the cigs were all bad, I didn't enjoy it. I'd probably try oui'd again some day it was pretty chill in a controlled safe environment. So ye that's my two cents, peace.


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 23, 2017)

Smoking is disgusting


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jan 23, 2017)

I don't care if you do, or not.


----------



## 1milk (Jan 23, 2017)

i never smoked, i can't stand the smell because it gives me migranes. well i grew up in a family with lots of smokers yet im taught to never smoke in my life. i dont think that rule will bring me any harm c:


----------



## skarmoury (Jan 23, 2017)

I don't smoke and I never will, but tbh I don't care much as long as they don't smoke in public places. It pisses me off when people are smoking while walking on a busy street; they're literally affecting others' lungs. :/
I guess smoking is okay as a stress reliever, but I don't find it cool or something someone should do frequently. That's my take, but I'm not stopping anyone if they prefer it.


----------



## leahhhhaaaaa (Jan 23, 2017)

I hate cigarettes, the smell and everything. It's revolting.  However, I'm not gonna deter people from smoking unless they're pregnant or have some kind of disorder that's gonna increase it. It's their choice really. But I'm never gonna smoke. The closest I've been to smoking is when you're cold outside and you can see your breath. Or you used to get those candy cigarette chocolate things as a kid. C:


----------



## Twisterheart (Jan 27, 2017)

I hate it. My dad smokes tons, and my mom used to as well until she developed severe asthma. I developed some lung problems too from breathing in their smoke. I have a hard time inhaling and exhaling enough. I have to sigh a lot to get enough air because on my own I can't really. It feels like if you blew up a balloon all the way, but instead of letting it deflate you only let out half, before blowing it back up again. Not to mention I worry for my parents health. I don't want my parents to get cancer or something.

So yeah I hate smoking. I will never ever do it.


----------



## MorningStar (Jan 27, 2017)

The laws about smoking are different in Japan. In America, smoking is barred from most establishments, but it's fine to smoke pretty much anywhere outside as long as it's far from an entrance to a building... Which is a rule that isn't always followed.

In Japan, a lot of bars and restaurants allow smoking, but it's actually against the law to smoke outside except for in designated areas. The thought process behind this is that if you're in a bar and someone's smoking, and you don't like it, you're choosing to be in that bar. You don't really CHOOSE to be outside; everyone has to go outside at some point, and if someone's smoking, there's no real escape for it.

I find some smokers disgusting, but the act itself isn't always so. In my case, for instance, I have asthma, and when I'm at a bar, I find smoking extremely light, menthol cigarettes opens my lungs a bit so the second-hand smoke isn't bad. I've always reacted far worse to second-hand smoke. If smokers are polite, as in, putting their arm away from people they're smoking around, ashing their cigarette often enough to not get dust everywhere, and ESPECIALLY taking care to blow smoke away from people, especially people they're talking to? Those people are fine.

It's the people who smoke around people who don't smoke, and then get offended when they cough... Those people make me angry. Same goes for the people who throw still-smoldering butts into the grass, or onto the sidewalk, or out their car window.

Smoking in general doesn't bother me, all health issues aside. Smokers, however, have a tendency to look out only for themselves, and they make the habit way more disgusting than it needs to be.


----------



## Soda Fox (Jan 27, 2017)

I've had 1 cigarette. It was not for me. I don't mind when people smoke though and there are some cigarettes that I think smell pretty good.

I would prefer the law in the US to be that people can smoke on their private property or designated bars and clubs rather than banning smoking indoors and forcing all smokers outside. Like the above person said people have to go outside at some point. It would be easy to avoid a smoking bar or club.


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 14, 2017)

I can't personally stand to be around cigarette smoke and I don't think it's healthy, but I also recognize that a lot of people who smoke use it as a coping mechanism or have become addicted to it, so I don't judge or disapprove of people who do it.


----------



## Tessie (Feb 14, 2017)

Considering that I'm trained in smoking cessation counseling as well as educate people on the medications used to help quitting, I was pretty much taught to hate them.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wow looking at the judgmental responses towards people who do smoke. It's an *addiction* just like any other drug, calm your egos down.


----------



## Ichigo. (Feb 14, 2017)

wouldn't say i hate smoking because that's kind of a strong term, but i've never smoked and don't plan on it. it's pretty disgusting and what i do hate is when people romanticize it. my dad used to smoke but thankfully he stopped before my parents had me. i don't think anyone in my family smokes anymore. definitely wouldn't be interested in dating someone who smokes.


----------



## baileyanne94 (Feb 14, 2017)

I don't wanna cross any boundaries of the forum but if you're going to smoke, cannabis is the best option, when you're old enough and ready and want to, of course. Cigarettes are ok but very expensive and full of disgusting artificial crap that as we all know will make you sick.

Any smoke isn't the best for your body, but a medicinal plant is the option I feel people who want to smoke should go for, responsibly of course; although, being high on nicotine is not 'good' either. That's just my thoughts on the matter; cigarettes are 'ok' and acceptable because they're legal but what's right is not always popular, and what's popular isn't always right. *i know full-well there's legality issues everywhere, sadly.

That said, cigarettes are ok and not super addictive if you have good self-control. I've never smoked them very consistently, though.


----------



## Locket (Feb 14, 2017)

I just want to add, 



Spoiler:  I'm not trying to be mean about it, but here's another affect that it has had on me



In band, I can't do the breathing exercises because it hurts to do them. I feel like I can't take a "full" breath. Please, try not to make it an addiction. (my grandpa, aunts, uncles, and most cousins on my dad side smoke)


----------



## uyumin (Feb 14, 2017)

Soda Fox said:


> I've had 1 cigarette. It was not for me. I don't mind when people smoke though and there are some cigarettes that I think smell pretty good.
> 
> I would prefer the law in the US to be that people can smoke on their private property or designated bars and clubs rather than banning smoking indoors and forcing all smokers outside. Like the above person said people have to go outside at some point. It would be easy to avoid a smoking bar or club.



Same here I like cigarette smell.


----------



## seliph (Feb 15, 2017)

I literally can't breathe when I'm around cigarette/cigar smoke so no thanks. Even the smell of it bothers me a lot.

I'd rather others didn't do it for obvious reasons but addiction is a hard thing to overcome so as long as they can handle not doing it around me, whatever.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Feb 15, 2017)

badgrl2 said:


> my dads cancer patients always get pissed when he tells them to try to stop smoking lmao bye dumbasses



Best hope your dad doesn't refer to them as dumbasses.


----------



## forestyne (Feb 15, 2017)

My dad's smokes about 40 cigarettes a day and I used to, before I realised I didn't _need_ to do drugs and smoke and be edgy to fit in. Even though I'm concerned about my dad's health, I can't do anything about it. You can't force a smoker to quit, you can't force a self harmer to stop cutting themselves, you can't force a drug addict to go cold turkey because there's serious consequences to that. It's an addiction just like anything else.

Reading some your replies (not all), I'm even more disgusted with you people. Have some respect.


----------



## Soda Fox (Feb 15, 2017)

forestyne said:


> My dad's smokes about 40 cigarettes a day and I used to, before I realised I didn't _need_ to do drugs and smoke and be edgy to fit in. Even though I'm concerned about my dad's health, I can't do anything about it. You can't force a smoker to quit, you can't force a self harmer to stop cutting themselves, you can't force a drug addict to go cold turkey because there's serious consequences to that. It's an addiction just like anything else.
> 
> Reading some your replies (not all), I'm even more disgusted with you people. Have some respect.



I don't know your situation and in my situation my parents asked my sister and I do to this:

My parents were also heavy smokers.  Since they didn't have the willpower to quit themselves, they asked that every time my sister or I were with them, and they started to pull out a cigarette, that we would remind them to cut it out, even if it seemed excessive (to me anyway.  I think my sister enjoyed nagging them and telling them things like "I want you to be alive to see your grandchildren", etc.).


----------



## forestyne (Feb 15, 2017)

Soda Fox said:


> I don't know your situation and in my situation my parents asked my sister and I do to this:
> 
> My parents were also heavy smokers.  Since they didn't have the willpower to quit themselves, they asked that every time my sister or I were with them, and they started to pull out a cigarette, that we would remind them to cut it out, even if it seemed excessive (to me anyway.  I think my sister enjoyed nagging them and telling them things like "I want you to be alive to see your grandchildren", etc.).



Yeah, I'll try that. My dad used to joke that when I got into university (the irony is that I never want to go to university) he'd quit.

My dad's an aggressive smoker. He doesn't have the willpower to quit and I can see it killing him. I'm scared for him, cause if he dies I'm all alone. But there's nothing I can do about it, really.


----------



## Emizel (Feb 15, 2017)

I don't smoke, but in my opinion if somebody wants smoke, it is her choice


----------



## Shauntal (Feb 15, 2017)

_Not now and not ever in a million years. Personally this is just me but I think I'd rather not have yellow teeth, smell terrible and do something that would eventually kill me. I have a very low opinion of people who smoke mostly due to the reasons usually used as to WHY they start smoking "because I wanted to fit in with my friends" - "because I needed an escape!!" complete weakness and cowardice. Sorry that what I'm saying might offend some of you, but I'm just calling it what it is. There are much other ways to cope with things other than turning to drugs and cigarettes, be a little bit more openminded please... _

​


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms (Feb 15, 2017)

I can't stand it. It's sad that even people my age do it (underage) After school there's a whole gang of smokers who hide under this hut in the park. They have been spoken to by police multiple times, but they never listen. Really surprised they haven't been arrested yet. It's sad how their parents are mostly oblivious and don't care what they get up to, I have to hold my breath every time I walk through the park which is just ridiculous.


----------



## forestyne (Feb 15, 2017)

Shauntal said:


> View attachment 194390
> 
> _Not now and not ever in a million years. Personally this is just me but I think I'd rather not have yellow teeth, smell terrible and do something that would eventually kill me. I have a very low opinion of people who smoke mostly due to the reasons usually used as to WHY they start smoking "because I wanted to fit in with my friends" - "because I needed an escape!!" complete weakness and cowardice. Sorry that what I'm saying might offend some of you, but I'm just calling it what it is. There are much other ways to cope with things other than turning to drugs and cigarettes, be a little bit more openminded please... _
> 
> View attachment 194391​



That was a horrifically closed-minded responce. Please be open-minded and consider that it is an addiction. Nobody is weak or a coward for starting.


----------



## Shauntal (Feb 15, 2017)

forestyne said:


> That was a horrifically closed-minded responce. Please be open-minded and consider that it is an addiction. Nobody is weak or a coward for starting.





_It's an addiction when you make the decision to try it out of idiotic curiosity, you don't get addicted by not trying it, you get addicted BY trying it. It becomes an addiction when you make the choice to try it despite the 'warning signs' you get about it. We are living in a time where the ingredients in the cigarette and what the effects can have on your health are fully comprehendible and well-known unlike in older times where nobody knew about how dangerous they were. There is no argument about it to be made lmfao, you made the unfortunate choice to be a smoker despite knowing it can harm your health and by that unfortunate choice, you are addicted to it._


​


----------



## oaristos (Feb 15, 2017)

I don't smoke but I don't disaprove it.

I don't think it's up to me to say if something is bad or good. It's clearly awful for your health, it makes your teeth disgusting, and everything around you (from clothes to hair) to smell bad for hours, but I guess it's your life and you can do whatever you want with it.


----------



## Elin1O (Feb 15, 2017)

I don't smoke, and never will I do either.

One of my classmates does however (we're 16), and I don't mind really. As long as he doesn't force anyone to smoke I don't see the problem. Whenever someone asks why he does it, he just simply says that he just wants to.
But he's had a rough childhood, so that might be the _real_ reason.


----------



## boujee (Feb 15, 2017)

i spent a good solid 10 minutes trying to figure out if I posted in this thread but turns out I never did(my slow self).

I use to think smoking looked pretty cool, mostly the random b/w pictures I see on pintrest/tumblr/google with the hot male/female models smoking. Turns out not everyone is a model in real life and makes smoking look like something that LOOKED cool to something that?s depressing. I got this notion from my Aunt. She usually smokes when she?s under pressure or stress. I felt quite upset when she asked if she can have a quick smoke when I took her out on Valentine?s to that restaraunt she wanted to go to. I?m aware it?s a addiction and quite a bad habit for her to break but I also think of her heart and she?s well aware of it. When we have our little ?deep chats? she goes in deep ends to tell me the dark *** she?s thinking and it gives me a factor in why she?s smoking in the first place. Most of my family members died from stress that resulted in unexpected heart attacks. The factors of her smoking and knowing that she?s prone to ?stress-killer? in my family just gets me thinking. 

BUUUUUUUUUUUUT she?s family so ofc I?m going to worry. I really don?t give a flying rat ass about anyone else tho.


----------



## piichinu (Feb 15, 2017)

LinkToTheWorld said:


> Best hope your dad doesn't refer to them as dumbasses.



haha no ****?


----------



## seliph (Feb 15, 2017)

Shauntal said:


> It's an addiction when you make the decision to try it out of idiotic curiosity, you don't get addicted by not trying it, you get addicted BY trying it. It becomes an addiction when you make the choice to try it despite the 'warning signs' you get about it. We are living in a time where the ingredients in the cigarette and what the effects can have on your health are fully comprehendible and well-known unlike in older times where nobody knew about how dangerous they were. There is no argument about it to be made lmfao, you made the unfortunate choice to be a smoker despite knowing it can harm your health and by that unfortunate choice, you are addicted to it.



First and foremost I wanna say that giving in to peer pressure isn't something that someone should be blamed and put down for. If you wanna be an ass to anyone about that, blame the people pressuring others. Calling people "weak" and "cowards" for falling into pressure from other crapstains doesn't only not help but it is ignorant and just flat out malicious. It's victim blaming.

Aside from that, that's not the only reason people start smoking. Some people start because smoking has been proven to be a de-stresser especially for people with anxiety and they can't seek actual therapy, which could be for a huge number of reasons. This is especially true for young people who need mental help but either their parents or money are preventing them from getting it, and when you've started at a young age it's hard to get out of even when you have gotten the help you need.

Sure it's on the worse end of ways to cope but putting people down for it along with any other harmful addiction helps absolutely no one.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 15, 2017)

I disapprove of the *******s at work that smoke right in front of the doors to the store


----------



## Hash slinging slasher (Feb 15, 2017)

I dislike people so if there are more smokers there are less people to hate brightening up my day just a little bit.


----------



## Soda Fox (Feb 15, 2017)

Shauntal said:


> View attachment 194402
> 
> _It's an addiction when you make the decision to try it out of idiotic curiosity, you don't get addicted by not trying it, you get addicted BY trying it. It becomes an addiction when you make the choice to try it despite the 'warning signs' you get about it. We are living in a time where the ingredients in the cigarette and what the effects can have on your health are fully comprehendible and well-known unlike in older times where nobody knew about how dangerous they were. There is no argument about it to be made lmfao, you made the unfortunate choice to be a smoker despite knowing it can harm your health and by that unfortunate choice, you are addicted to it._
> 
> ...



I'm surprised you automatically have a lower opinion of people who smoke. People from all walks of life smoke and for different reasons - and if they're a courteous smoker who always cleans up after themselves and doesn't smoke in your presence, what does it matter to you what they do with their body?

Try to be a little more open minded. Many great people I've met are smokers and they deserve more respect than a lot of non-smokers.


----------



## Trundle (Feb 15, 2017)

gyro said:


> First and foremost I wanna say that giving in to peer pressure isn't something that someone should be blamed and put down for. If you wanna be an ass to anyone about that, blame the people pressuring others. Calling people "weak" and "cowards" for falling into pressure from other crapstains doesn't only not help but it is ignorant and just flat out malicious. It's victim blaming.
> 
> Aside from that, that's not the only reason people start smoking. Some people start because smoking has been proven to be a de-stresser especially for people with anxiety and they can't seek actual therapy, which could be for a huge number of reasons. This is especially true for young people who need mental help but either their parents or money are preventing them from getting it, and when you've started at a young age it's hard to get out of even when you have gotten the help you need.
> 
> Sure it's on the worse end of ways to cope but putting people down for it along with any other harmful addiction helps absolutely no one.



Unfortunately, it is just a temporary de-stresser. When someone gets lung cancer from it, they probably would be wishing they found a different way to relieve stress. It's a shame that smoking is even legal. People will always be people, and some people have addictive personalities like that.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Feb 15, 2017)

i smoke like 3 cigarettes a year


----------



## forestyne (Feb 15, 2017)

Shauntal said:


> View attachment 194402
> 
> _It's an addiction when you make the decision to try it out of idiotic curiosity, you don't get addicted by not trying it, you get addicted BY trying it. It becomes an addiction when you make the choice to try it despite the 'warning signs' you get about it. We are living in a time where the ingredients in the cigarette and what the effects can have on your health are fully comprehendible and well-known unlike in older times where nobody knew about how dangerous they were. There is no argument about it to be made lmfao, you made the unfortunate choice to be a smoker despite knowing it can harm your health and by that unfortunate choice, you are addicted to it._
> 
> ...



Who the hell said you're addicted to not starting? I think you're tremendously confused. My grandparents who are turning 70 this year smoked since 16, their parents smoked, my dad has smoked since he was 16 (he's now 47). It's scientifically proven that children who's parents smoked are much more likely to start smoking. Not only was that a lame argument, it was so lame and I can tell that you are such a negative, disrespectful person that it's not even worth responding to the pure ignorance further. Good day.

- - - Post Merge - - -

_when will i find an argument not full of ignorance? when will Harold return from the war?_


----------



## seliph (Feb 15, 2017)

Apple2013 said:


> Unfortunately, it is just a temporary de-stresser. When someone gets lung cancer from it, they probably would be wishing they found a different way to relieve stress. It's a shame that smoking is even legal. People will always be people, and some people have addictive personalities like that.



I'm aware but even if temporary it's some peoples' only relief.

I wish cigarettes/cigars stopped being a thing too but I still have sympathy for the people who became addicted and I recognise that they need actual help rather than someone going "ur a stupid idiot coward! enjoy your cancer you dumb piece of ****"


----------



## Shauntal (Feb 15, 2017)

gyro said:


> First and foremost I wanna say that giving in to peer pressure isn't something that someone should be blamed and put down for. If you wanna be an ass to anyone about that, blame the people pressuring others. Calling people "weak" and "cowards" for falling into pressure from other crapstains doesn't only not help but it is ignorant and just flat out malicious. It's victim blaming.
> 
> Aside from that, that's not the only reason people start smoking. Some people start because smoking has been proven to be a de-stresser especially for people with anxiety and they can't seek actual therapy, which could be for a huge number of reasons. This is especially true for young people who need mental help but either their parents or money are preventing them from getting it, and when you've started at a young age it's hard to get out of even when you have gotten the help you need.
> 
> Sure it's on the worse end of ways to cope but putting people down for it along with any other harmful addiction helps absolutely no one.





_If you give into the peer pressure to be a smoker and it's not your fault, then answer this: WHO's fault is it? When you make the decision to be a smoker whatever happens is entirely on you so yes I will blame them. I didn't choose for them, you didn't choose for them, THEY decided on their own free-will. If you are offended by my choice of wording to describe the action of being a smoker then I don't know what to tell you, it's simply stating the truth. People must take responsibility for actions that are in their own control such as smoking.

I'm aware of that some people use smoking as a de-stresser and that's why I specifically said that there are other ways to help cope with it and by choosing that method of coping with it is closed-minded. And it's not whether saying the truth is beneficial to smokers or not I'm not some counselor for them, what I am simply doing is calling 'a spade a spade'. _

​


----------



## Tao (Feb 15, 2017)

Apple2013 said:


> Unfortunately, it is just a temporary de-stresser. When someone gets lung cancer from it, they probably would be wishing they found a different way to relieve stress. It's a shame that smoking is even legal. People will always be people, and some people have addictive personalities like that.



You make it sound like everybody who touches a cigarette gets lung cancer.

I don't smoke regularly anymore , but I still pretty much stand by the same logic as when I did: pretty much everything 'can kill you' these days, a cigarette probably won't be the culprit.




Shauntal said:


> _be a little bit more openminded please... _​



Oh, the irony...

That's some good advice. I suggest you listen to it.


----------



## seliph (Feb 15, 2017)

Shauntal said:


> If you give into the peer pressure to be a smoker and it's not your fault, then answer this: WHO's fault is it? When you make the decision to be a smoker whatever happens is entirely on you so yes I will blame them. I didn't choose for them, you didn't choose for them, THEY decided on their own free-will. If you are offended by my choice of wording to describe the action of being a smoker then I don't know what to tell you, it's simply stating the truth. People must take responsibility for actions that are in their own control such as smoking.
> 
> I'm aware of that some people use smoking as a de-stresser and that's why I specifically said that there are other ways to help cope with it and by choosing that method of coping with it is closed-minded. And it's not whether saying the truth is beneficial to smokers or not I'm not some counselor for them, what I am simply doing is calling 'a spade a spade'.



I implied whose fault it is already: It's the people doing the peer pressuring. They're being bullies. Someone is not "acting on free will" if they were coaxed and pressured into doing something. Victims of any sort of pressure should not be the ones being blamed but _especially_ not if they're young.

Yes there are other methods and other ways of coping but again, as I said: not all of these are easily accessible. Also not all of them work for everybody. Plus when you're in a pani the first thing that goes through your head isn't "Hm, what can I do to stop this? Let's calmly and carefully brainstorm the options and take colour coded notes" but "Oh my god okay what's going to prevent me from breaking apart _right_ the hell now".


----------



## Shauntal (Feb 15, 2017)

Soda Fox said:


> I'm surprised you automatically have a lower opinion of people who smoke. People from all walks of life smoke and for different reasons - and if they're a courteous smoker who always cleans up after themselves and doesn't smoke in your presence, what does it matter to you what they do with their body?
> 
> Try to be a little more open minded. Many great people I've met are smokers and they deserve more respect than a lot of non-smokers.






_Those smokers you are describing who actually clean up after themselves and don't smoke around others around parking lots where people walk to their cars and store entrances definitely deserve some credit, but I'm talking about the action itself of WHY they do it that is what I'm talking about. The reasons of some individuals on why they smoke specifically the examples I gave are what I am talking about. If the smoker like you said cleans up after themselves and doesn't smoke around people in big public places  then no it doesn't matter. I'm not talking about what sort of actions separate the disrespectful and inconsiderate smokers from the opposite, I'm talking about the action of how someone becomes a smoker. _

​
- - - Post Merge - - -



Tao said:


> You make it sound like everybody who touches a cigarette gets lung cancer.
> 
> I don't smoke regularly anymore , but I still pretty much stand by the same logic as when I did: pretty much everything 'can kill you' these days, a cigarette probably won't be the culprit.
> 
> ...





_Okay, clearly you have no idea what I meant by that, so I'll enlighten you on your false attempt to paint me as a hypocrite: I was talking about being open-minded to methods to cope through things in life that don't potentially put your health and life at risk. I surround myself with things that I enjoy such as video games, reading, anime etc. Your turn for some advice: how about before you comment on something you clearly don't know about and then try to insinuate something about others, you know what's actually being said. _

​


----------



## Trundle (Feb 15, 2017)

Tao said:


> You make it sound like everybody who touches a cigarette gets lung cancer.
> 
> I don't smoke regularly anymore , but I still pretty much stand by the same logic as when I did: pretty much everything 'can kill you' these days, a cigarette probably won't be the culprit.
> 
> ...



By no means am I saying everyone does. But the potential is there (and higher than a non-smoker in most cases).


----------



## Dogemon (Feb 15, 2017)

Shauntal said:


> View attachment 194409
> 
> _Those smokers you are describing who actually clean up after themselves and don't smoke around others around parking lots where people walk to their cars and store entrances definitely deserve some credit, but I'm talking about the action itself of WHY they do it that is what I'm talking about. The reasons of some individuals on why they smoke specifically the examples I gave are what I am talking about. If the smoker like you said cleans up after themselves and doesn't smoke around people in big public places  then no it doesn't matter. I'm not talking about what sort of actions separate the disrespectful and inconsiderate smokers from the opposite, I'm talking about the action of how someone becomes a smoker. _
> 
> ...



How about you don't cherry pick open-mindedness. I understand you would prefer to spend time finding new pictures of boos than actually researching things from a smoker's POV, but you actively insulted those who do it.


----------



## Shauntal (Feb 15, 2017)

forestyne said:


> Who the hell said you're addicted to not starting? I think you're tremendously confused. My grandparents who are turning 70 this year smoked since 16, their parents smoked, my dad has smoked since he was 16 (he's now 47). It's scientifically proven that children who's parents smoked are much more likely to start smoking. Not only was that a lame argument, it was so lame and I can tell that you are such a negative, disrespectful person that it's not even worth responding to the pure ignorance further. Good day.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> _when will i find an argument not full of ignorance? when will Harold return from the war?_





_Nobody is? But by your comment before of "Please be open-minded because it is an addiction" Not only was it a failed attempt to try to mock me by copying my choice of wording, but it also makes no sense. Translation of that: "Please don't blame people who become smokers, they're addicted to it so it's not their fault". By that comment you are trying to victimize them and you can't victimize an action such as smoking when it's a CHOICE. So you are talking about ME having a "lame argument" when you say something such as that? So Pot, when's Kettle joining this debate?

So because I stated my opinion which is TRUE, it's not opinionated like about how smoking is a choice and giving common examples of why people start smoking which is also true means you have the right to stoop down to insulting me with calling me "disrespectful"? My turn for a prediction: you are one of those people who can't handle the opinion of others and when you are back into a corner, you pull the 'write the last comment and walk away' tactic. Don't start debates when you can't handle it._

​


----------



## seliph (Feb 15, 2017)

Shauntal said:


> So because I stated my opinion which is TRUE, it's not opinionated like about how smoking is a choice...



You: This is my *opinion*
You: It is *true*, which implies it is not an opinion
You: It's not opinionated
You: You can't handle my *opinion*


----------



## Shauntal (Feb 15, 2017)

Dogemon said:


> How about you don't cherry pick open-mindedness. I understand you would prefer to spend time finding new pictures of boos than actually researching things from a smoker's POV, but you actively insulted those who do it.



​
_Hmm... Maybe I'll get down to that when you find something to contribute that has actual relevance to this topic instead of attempting to try and insult me with something as irrelevant as my commenting style. Who said anything about me cherry picking open-mindedness? I'm stating there are more ways to coping with things than smoking and drugs and I gave my personal interests as ways of coping with things as an example for Tao's false attempt to paint me as a hypocrite. _

​


----------



## Dogemon (Feb 15, 2017)

Shauntal said:


> View attachment 194415​
> _Hmm... Maybe I'll get down to that when you find something to contribute that has actual relevance to this topic instead of attempting to try and insult me with something as irrelevant as my commenting style. Who said anything about me cherry picking open-mindedness? I'm stating there are more ways to coping with things than smoking and drugs and I gave my personal interests as ways of coping with things as an example for Tao's false attempt to paint me as a hypocrite. _
> 
> View attachment 194416​



That's funny, because not everyone has other ways to cope other than smoking. My post is revelant in that you called smokers cowards among other things. Your insults towards people who don't share your lifestyle are as extra as your emoticons and if you can't deal with the call-outs by other users, don't post rude things.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 15, 2017)

Shauntal said:


> View attachment 194415​
> _Hmm... Maybe I'll get down to that when you find something to contribute that has actual relevance to this topic instead of attempting to try and insult me with something as irrelevant as my commenting style. Who said anything about me cherry picking open-mindedness? I'm stating there are more ways to coping with things than smoking and drugs and I gave my personal interests as ways of coping with things as an example for Tao's false attempt to paint me as a hypocrite. _
> 
> View attachment 194416​



View attachment 194415​_You're the one who initially said that people should be a "little more openminded please" while ironically being very closedminded about the reasons why people start smoking. That's hypocrisy._


----------



## Shauntal (Feb 15, 2017)

gyro said:


> You: This is my *opinion*
> You: It is *true*, which implies it is not an opinion
> You: It's not opinionated
> You: You can't handle my *opinion*





_If my opinion was actually able to be handled, we wouldn't have 'hit and run' comments like Forestyne's so yes, some people unfortunately can't seem to handle it. I simply stated 3 things that were true:

1) Smoking is a choice, it is not something out of anyone's control and the action to try a cigarette and become a regular or occasional smoker is a choice to be personally made.

2) One of the common reasons people become smokers in the first place is through peer-pressure. 

3) Another common reason is why people become smokers is a way to cope through stresses they sometimes experience in life.

Do you not have anything to contribute to the debate you started with me to the point where you have to pull out an Oprah Winfrey gif from Tumblr? What I said is based on what everyone knows about smokers, basically those 3 points so why you are deciding to argue it by placing a gif of "So what is true" when you know those 3 points of my first comment is true. _

​


----------



## seliph (Feb 15, 2017)

Shauntal said:


> Do you not have anything to contribute to the debate you started with me to the point where you have to pull out an Oprah Winfrey gif from Tumblr? What I said is based on what everyone knows about smokers, basically those 3 points so why you are deciding to argue it by placing a gif of "So what is true" when you know those 3 points of my first comment is true.



*






I have replied already aside from that comment, it's the second comment on that page, right under Tao's. You are the one who didn't reply. The gif was referring how you contradicted yourself twice about the same topic in one comment, it had nothing to do with your opinion on smoking/smokers.





*​


----------



## lizziety (Feb 15, 2017)

I've always have had a hatred for smoking. 
Both of my parents smoked while I was growing up and it permanently made me avoid the smoke at all costs. 
Now, I still don't like it but some of my friends do and it would be so petty to stop talking to them because of their smoking habits. 
Some are really bad influences though and try to make me smoke while they are.
Thankfully, up till now I have refrained from trying cigarettes!


----------



## piichinu (Feb 15, 2017)

gyro said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



where did u get the second image???do they come in a set?


----------



## Tao (Feb 15, 2017)

Apple2013 said:


> By no means am I saying everyone does. But the potential is there (and higher than a non-smoker in most cases).



Yea, true.

I'll leave that there though instead of being nitpicky. Don't want to sound like I'm promoting smoking. 




Shauntal said:


> _Okay, clearly you have no idea what I meant by that, so I'll enlighten you on your false attempt to paint me as a hypocrite: I was talking about being open-minded to methods to cope through things in life that don't potentially put your health and life at risk. I surround myself with things that I enjoy such as video games, reading, anime etc. Your turn for some advice: how about before you comment on something you clearly don't know about and then try to insinuate something about others, you know what's actually being said. _​



Thanks for clearing that up, now I can confirm that I did in fact know what you were saying and that I stand by my suggestion.

Glad we got that sorted. Good talk.


----------



## Flare (Feb 16, 2017)

Not really a fan of smoking...
Don't have anything against anyone who would do this...
But it is bad for their health...


----------



## Tessie (Feb 16, 2017)

Shauntal said:


> View attachment 194417
> 
> _If my opinion was actually able to be handled, we wouldn't have 'hit and run' comments like Forestyne's so yes, some people unfortunately can't seem to handle it. I simply stated 3 things that were true:
> 
> ...




Yes smoking cigarettes is indeed a choice in the beginning, but after a while it isn't a choice anymore, it's an addiction. The person has a physical and mental dependence on it where -choice- isn't even relevant or in the picture anymore, they feel the need to do this, otherwise, they go through this process called WITHDRAWAL. And *WITHDRAWAL* is what makes people fear quitting smoking, because it's an extremely irritating and long term physical/mental pain someone must go through that leads them to a wide variety of symptoms such as headache, depression, fatigue, irritability, difficulty focusing, and much more. Imagine going through your day having to deal and suffer with this, when you can just give yourself just a quick fix of nicotine by smoking another cigarette and solving the problems of your day. It's not that they choose to, it's because they physically/mentally feel like they *need* to, not want to. Many addicted smokers want to quit, but it's the fear of withdrawal that hold them back. In fact, 95% of quit attempts end up in relapse. So yes, these people are victims. Instead of pointing our fingers and saying "Ah well, you screw up!" how about we help these people who do wish to quit, who do know the risk factors for themselves and their family, and support them? Jesus, imagine trying to help others who are addicted to other drugs with your mentality lol.
People mess up in life, but that doesn't mean we shouldn't sympathize with them, or look at a smoker as if they're lower than us. You don't know the circumstances of a person's life, the environment they grew up in, or their mental status. Most smokers are in lower economic status and half of the smoking popular have some type of mental illness, whether it be depression or anxiety.
Nicotine releases dopamine in the brain that gives you the feeling of pleasure, arousal, increased cognition, and decrease in anxiety and tension so yes it is used as a coping mechanism, especially when it's EASY to get your hands on. You just judge them as being, in your perspective, "teens who just wanted to fit in and be stupid." What you are doing truly is victim blaming those with addiction, don't ever become a counselor for this type of stuff lol.


----------



## Soraru (Feb 16, 2017)

Japan has this thing where in almost every station or area, they have a sealed room for smokers to smoke inside to prevent inconvenience for others. I honestly wish America or at least MY area, could have the same thing. I mean we have the basic no-smoking signs and encourage people to smoke outside, but its just horrendous.

I personally don't think smoking can be stopped since that would be VERY hard thing to have the entire population try to quit, with businesses wanting to keep their customers addicted so more money for them and customers who get their smoke for whatever reasons they want, so I think the best solution is to just keep the smoke away from public/general population so others don't suffer from second hand smoke + other health problems from being exposed to something they don't want.


----------



## aericell (Feb 16, 2017)

I hate it but if people want to smoke I can't expect them to listen to me if I tell them to stop
But the least they can do is not smoke around so many people?? My school is a smoke-free, vapor-free campus and apparently they're supposed to be strict about it now but people will literally smoke around crowds of people and puff puff their air around to everyone
I was walking to class the other day and this girl walking in front of me was smoking, not even caring
I mean its bad enough you're breaking campus rules (and I rly hope the university does a better job enforcing them) but to not even try to do it in a place where there are no people.......


----------



## arle (Feb 16, 2017)

It's very difficult for me sometimes because of people smoking in public (I'm allergic, people think I'm being a prude when I start coughing but I legit can't breathe half the time when I breathe in cigarette smoke XD) It was particularly bad in college when kids would smoke outside my dorm window, whether it was cigarettes or....."other things" >> i dislike both, people can do as they please when they're in their own home/property, but should be respectful in public places.

though. why anyone would do it in the first place is beyond me because of the health risks that come along with it *shrug*


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Feb 16, 2017)

Shauntal said:


> View attachment 194390
> 
> _Not now and not ever in a million years. Personally this is just me but I think I'd rather not have yellow teeth, smell terrible and do something that would eventually kill me. I have a very low opinion of people who smoke mostly due to the reasons usually used as to WHY they start smoking "because I wanted to fit in with my friends" - "because I needed an escape!!" complete weakness and cowardice. Sorry that what I'm saying might offend some of you, but I'm just calling it what it is. There are much other ways to cope with things other than turning to drugs and cigarettes, be a little bit more openminded please... _
> 
> View attachment 194391​



Weakness and cowardice? Who do you think you are? 
I defy anybody to have lived through what I have and call me weak for having a bloody cigarette.


----------



## animalcrisscross (Feb 16, 2017)

the person saying anyone who's ever smoked is a piece of ****... is telling us to be open minded. alrighty then. 

what about people who self harm as a way to cope with issues instead of do drugs? are they just little *****es? maybe there's other reasons people do these things besides "they're just weak and stupid" :O


----------



## OLoveLy (Feb 16, 2017)

I hate the smell of smoke when the smoker doesn't really care when they are in a _public space_...


----------



## forestyne (Feb 16, 2017)

Shauntal said:


> View attachment 194413
> 
> _Nobody is? But by your comment before of "Please be open-minded because it is an addiction" Not only was it a failed attempt to try to mock me by copying my choice of wording, but it also makes no sense. Translation of that: "Please don't blame people who become smokers, they're addicted to it so it's not their fault". By that comment you are trying to victimize them and you can't victimize an action such as smoking when it's a CHOICE. So you are talking about ME having a "lame argument" when you say something such as that? So Pot, when's Kettle joining this debate?
> 
> ...



*HE NEED SUM MILk*

ok Jack Nicholson but you have continuously contradicted yourself, telling people to be open-minded when your opinion is anything but open-minded. Yeah, people who smoke choose to smoke, but you cannot shun people because they do.

I ain't some weakass chicken nugget milky tea ok, your argument wasn't worth continuing but here you are, still using the same "let's attack other people and use dumb responses so I can show them how much of a HYPOCRITE I am!" The tea is stronger when you leave it to brew darling.  Please, again, try to be more openminded and positive.

I am a Professional Basement Dweller™.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Don't start debates when you can't handle it."


----------



## moonford (Feb 16, 2017)

Smoking has its pros and cons, we all know this so how about you all stop the arguing because you've all literally repeated yourself several times? Some of you are acting childish and its really sad to see, so just stop. 

I personally believe smoking has more downfalls than benefits, you can get long term health problems or you can get temporary stress relief...I don't agree with smoking because it affects my health (I'm asthmatic) and it affects the environment. There are other ways you can get stress relief (usually there is always an alternative source of stress relief) but unfortunately they just aren't for some people and that's really sad, so smoking is the only way they can feel better but it's only temporary stress relief! So people should get other means of help, but like I said before, they can't. If people have no other way of stress relief then I don't blame them for smoking and I have sympathy for them but if they smoke anywhere near me I'll lose respect for them because like I said I'm asthmatic and it affects me too. (People die from second hand smoking you know)

I'm not even going to talk about peer pressure or the addiction because of the mob mentality you people have!

It's a really weird topic when you actually go into it and this thread is showcasing that well.

If you plan on replying negatively I won't reply so save your fingers for something more important, okay? K...


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 16, 2017)

I have to second LinkToTheWorld and animalcrisscross's points. Even though I personally never plan on smoking cigarettes because my grandpa died in 1988 from a heart attack when he was only 60 years old because he smoked for most of his life, I don't judge people for it because it's like all other addictions basically (obesity, drugs, alcohol, etc.). It's not good for your health but people do it for stress-related reasons.


----------



## Candlehearts (Feb 16, 2017)

I don't enjoy the idea of smoking nor do I like the idea of the side effects - I'm already asthmatic lmao. I don't really care if anyone else does it tho. If they're educated about the risks and side effects then that's their decision - it's their body and their choice. I don't agree with smoking around infants because it's been proven to seriously affect their health (same with smoking while pregnant), but as long as it only affects you then that's your prerogative.


----------



## Soda Fox (Feb 16, 2017)

nintendofan85 said:


> I have to second LinkToTheWorld and animalcrisscross's points. Even though I personally never plan on smoking cigarettes because my grandpa died in 1988 from a heart attack when he was only 60 years old because he smoked for most of his life, I don't judge people for it because it's like all other addictions basically (obesity, drugs, alcohol, etc.). It's not good for your health but people do it for stress-related reasons.



I just wanted to add that these sort of habits aren't always just stress related. Sometimes peopleb simply like the activity. And yeah, bad habits can cut years from your life, but no one lives forever, and I know for sure I don't want to even live to the point where I can't take care of myself anymore. That doesn't mean I'm going to take up smoking, but I will indulge myself with drink since that's my vice. Others will feel differently.


----------



## watercolorwish (Feb 16, 2017)

smoking is so so so stupid i feel like the kids in my grade only do it because its cool or something?????? um you realize this is a bad decision right????? ive been offered cigarettes a bunch of times and always say no. sorry but i dont need that in my life! its not worth it at all and its so annoying


----------



## e-puff (Feb 16, 2017)

I don't really care if someone smokes, as long as they're respectful of the people around them.

Any time I'm asked by a smoker if I've smoked, they all praise me for having never tried it.


----------



## Pretty Dead Boy (Feb 17, 2017)

Never smoked in my life. I don't mind people smoking if they're courteous to the people around them. Some people have severe asthma and that ain't any fun to trigger it


----------



## SockHead (Feb 17, 2017)

i smoke cigs and it sucks but whatever im addicted. maybe one day ill stop. and to those who say ppl shouldnt smoke in public thats like saying you shouldnt eat food in public because i dont like that type of food. just **** off, no one needs your negativity.  i understand that maybe you might have respiratory issues and i will respect that if thats the case. but literally just walk away.

4 example; this one time it was raining outside and i was waiting for my ride to pick me up from exiting the restaurant we just ate at. this older-middle aged lady asks me to move away and the only place for me to get ****ing drenched. idk i just put it out but like my thought was damn what a *****.


----------



## seliph (Feb 17, 2017)

SockHead said:


> and to those who say ppl shouldnt smoke in public thats like saying you shouldnt eat food in public because i dont like that type of food.



I mean to be fair there's no such thing as secondhand eating


----------



## SockHead (Feb 17, 2017)

gyro said:


> I mean to be fair there's no such thing as secondhand eating



but if food smells like **** i will puke

also i think second hand is a myth


----------



## Katewho93 (Feb 17, 2017)

I smoke but I'm very respectful about it. I'll go outside no matter what the weather and I never smoke in the car. Trying to stop tho :/


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Feb 17, 2017)

gyro said:


> I mean to be fair there's no such thing as secondhand eating



But still, people are more likely to suffer from the effects of car fumes than from a bit of second hand smoke. 
And the smell of things like drain cleaner always gets on my lungs mich worse than cigarette smoke. And bleach...anything with that chemical type smell irritates me


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 17, 2017)

SockHead said:


> i smoke cigs and it sucks but whatever im addicted. maybe one day ill stop. and to those who say ppl shouldnt smoke in public thats like saying you shouldnt eat food in public because i dont like that type of food. just **** off, no one needs your negativity.  i understand that maybe you might have respiratory issues and i will respect that if thats the case. but literally just walk away.
> 
> 4 example; this one time it was raining outside and i was waiting for my ride to pick me up from exiting the restaurant we just ate at. this older-middle aged lady asks me to move away and the only place for me to get ****ing drenched. idk i just put it out but like my thought was damn what a *****.



were you smoking  or did she just didnt like that u smelled like smoke ... bc if you were smoking i mean it's gross for the people around you and if someone asks you to move away a bit or stop it because it is bothering them it is a good idea to respect them and do that maybe ...

and not believing in facts doesnt make them less true wtf studies have showm that second hand smoking increases the risk for cancer and w/e. https://www.cdc.gov/tobacco/data_statistics/fact_sheets/secondhand_smoke/general_facts/

it's not respectful to eat smelly food or wear a ton of perfume in public either. but you cant justify your own behaviour with "everyone else does it"


----------



## moonford (Feb 17, 2017)

SockHead said:


> also i think second hand is a myth


Is that why you're so oblivious? Also you say you don't need our negativity (I'm asthmatic, so its natural that I'm going to be annoyed by people who smoke around me)
but you are producing more negativity to us by smoking and just walking away doesn't help, its everywhere.

Here.


So you think the smoke that comes from the cigarette only effects the smoker? Seriously? People *die* or have serious health problems because people who smoke are too dumb to realise what they are really doing to themselves and the people around them because they have so little respect or intelligence. 

Smokers can try to avoid people who don't smoke because it's a respectful thing to do, because unlike smokers we want to avoid health problems.

I'm not talking about all smokers, I'm talking about the smokers who don't care or realise what their really doing 

- - - Post Merge - - -



gyro said:


> I mean to be fair there's no such thing as secondhand eating



Look guys I got fat because the guy beside me ate a whole pizza!


----------



## SockHead (Feb 17, 2017)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Is that why you're so oblivious? Also you say you don't need our negativity (I'm asthmatic, so its natural that I'm going to be annoyed by people who smoke around me)
> but you are producing more negativity to us by smoking and just walking away doesn't help, its everywhere.
> 
> Here.
> ...



lol people *die* period. some now and some later kid. and before you start insulting me, im not an ass hole. im actually extremely nice. but you dont know me and you probably never will and that's okay I think i'll be fine. ^_^


----------



## moonford (Feb 17, 2017)

SockHead said:


> lol people *die* period. some now and some later kid. and before you start insulting me, im not an ass hole. im actually extremely nice. but you dont know me and you probably never will and that's okay I think i'll be fine. ^_^



I wasn't going to insult you.

I wouldn't like to meet someone who doesn't give a damn about other people's health and doesn't accept the fact that second hand smoking is a thing anyway, I think I'll be fine without knowing you too. ^___^

Yes people die, lmao isn't that funny? Smoking = cancer, breathing problems and so on and you're doing more than just killing people when you smoke you're making them suffer for the rest of their lives but people die anyways so whatever, right? 

I'm just going to agree to disagree because I don't feel like arguing, have a nice day "kid".


----------



## Dogemon (Feb 17, 2017)

SockHead said:


> but if food smells like **** i will puke
> 
> also i think second hand is a myth



My friend has lung problems due to secondhand smoking from her parents back when she was a baby. Sorry if you don't believe science my dude.


----------



## SockHead (Feb 17, 2017)

Dogemon said:


> My friend has lung problems due to secondhand smoking from her parents back when she was a baby. Sorry if you don't believe science my dude.



i dont breathe smoke on babies tho that's their bad


----------



## Claude (Feb 17, 2017)

Hate it.

Once upon a time, a smoker decided to ram his tongue down my throat and then lick my face.

That fueled my decision, really. Can't smell cigarette smoke on someone without thinking of that creep.


----------



## moonford (Feb 17, 2017)

Claude said:


> Hate it.
> 
> Once upon a time, a smoker decided to ram his tongue down my throat and then lick my face.
> 
> That fueled my decision, really. Can't smell cigarette smoke on someone without thinking of that creep.



That's disgusting.


----------



## forestyne (Feb 17, 2017)

SockHead said:


> but if food smells like **** i will puke
> 
> also i think second hand is a myth



I have very bad shortness of breath thanks to secondhand smoking. People who've never smoked a cigarette in their life but are still exposed to smoke can face the same health issues first-hand smokers do.

- - - Post Merge - - -

We need more respectable smokers tbh, my dad continues to smoke in the car while me and my little brother are in there even though it's illegal. I look much older than 18 so he thinks he can get away with it.


----------



## Indie (Feb 17, 2017)

I was a smoker, who quit cold turkey, after developing asthma. I understand the addiction and I understand how hard it is to quit, if you're in smoking zones and away from other people then by all means.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 17, 2017)

SockHead said:


> i smoke cigs and it sucks but whatever im addicted. maybe one day ill stop. and to those who say ppl shouldnt smoke in public thats like saying you shouldnt eat food in public because i dont like that type of food. just **** off, no one needs your negativity.  i understand that maybe you might have respiratory issues and i will respect that if thats the case. but literally just walk away.
> 
> 4 example; this one time it was raining outside and i was waiting for my ride to pick me up from exiting the restaurant we just ate at. this older-middle aged lady asks me to move away and the only place for me to get ****ing drenched. idk i just put it out but like my thought was damn what a *****.



I still think that if you're at a place like a restaurant, school, hospital, park full of kids, or even someone's house, you should keep your distance from other people. Like don't stand 5 feet away from the front door and not expect people to complain.

However, If the circumstances are such that you need to smoke, and it's not a crime, and you literally have absolutely nowhere to go, then yeah, others should mind their own business and deal with it. I absolutely hate the smell of smoke; I can smell it from 30 feet away and it makes my asthma act up really bad and it makes me feel sick. But my friend's mom smokes in their house and I don't ever complain about it. I just let people do whatever they want with their own body.


----------



## SockHead (Feb 18, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I just let people do whatever they want with their own body.



thank you!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 18, 2017)

Indie said:


> I was a smoker, who quit cold turkey, after developing asthma. I understand the addiction and I understand how hard it is to quit, if you're in smoking zones and away from other people then by all means.



I wonder if my uncle will ever be able to quit. He's 47 now and he's been doing it since his 16th birthday in 1985, and the job he's had since 1996 allows him to smoke in the offices because his boss is a smoker too.


----------



## Acruoxil (Feb 24, 2017)

I've smoked on occasion at parties but no I'm not really a smoker, in fact I don't really like doing it at this point.


----------



## easpa (Feb 24, 2017)

I don't smoke regularly, but I do find myself having a cigarette or two on a night out. Not something I'd like to make a habit of though :/


----------



## tumut (Feb 25, 2017)

Tobacco is nasty af. It makes you age and smells like ****.


----------



## Jessi (Feb 25, 2017)

I smoke, but I do believe smokers should respect people who don't smoke and if they don't want to be around it. Also I find smoking around kids is wrong and gross


----------



## wynn (Feb 25, 2017)

Smoking is gross and it makes your breath smell like crap.


----------



## ZoeNeko (Feb 25, 2017)

Smoking is cancer. (Literally)


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Feb 25, 2017)

Strangely I've never ever had an issue with my clothes or breath smelling like s**t, as some people are saying. 
Apparently I always smell lovely and fresh. And I work in a school so it wouldn't be tolerated for long if I didn't.
It's usually the coffee drinkers that the kids pick up on, it seems that makes your breath smell worse


----------



## Loriii (Feb 25, 2017)

I wouldn't care as long as they don't blow the smoke in front of my face.


----------



## spirited (Feb 26, 2017)

my entire family smokes. I smell smoke daily, it sucks. Seeing my family slowly mess up their bodies with those disgusting things. Not only that, but struggling to come up with the money for a pack a day. Cigarettes are horrible imo, and wayyy too many people smoke. I know that patches work, but soo many people do not want to stop, so they dont even bother to try patches or anything.


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Feb 26, 2017)

Can't stand smoking tbh


----------



## biibii (Feb 26, 2017)

I cant stand smoking cigarettes but I think Juuls and Maxx's are okay. Juuls are actually pretty good.


----------



## hamster (May 20, 2020)

a a


----------



## xara (May 20, 2020)

i tried a cigarette once in 9th grade - almost coughed to death lmao,, never again


----------



## Blood Eclipse (May 21, 2020)

I've never smoked, but sometimes I do get curious as to what it'd be like. I don't think I'd ever try it though--there's just too many cons attached to smoking cigarettes. All the times I've ever been offered one I've rejected it for that same reason. Maybe when I'm 80 or something (assuming I get there and am not severely incapacitated by then) I'll try it. 

I don't hate cigarettes to the point that I'd protest for a law that bans them, but it does annoy me a lot when I'm next to someone who's smoking. Usually happens at a bus stop, and the wind always seems to blow in the direction I'm in.


----------



## MrPicard (May 21, 2020)

I used to be a fairly regular smoker when I was younger (over here smoking used to be legal if you were 16 and older). It was cool, and if you didn't smoke you were only half as cool, and I didn't want to be only half as cool. Fortunately I never really developed much of an addiction because I never got the chance to smoke excessively - my mother would have given me HELL if she had caught even a WHIFF of cigarette smoke coming from me, so I always had to be super careful about where and when I had a cigarette. And over the years it just has gotten less and less. These days I only really smoke when I'm super stressed out. One pack of cigarettes lasts me half a year or so. I'm glad I never made it a real addictive habit, but I also don't mind smokers if they're respectful enough to not smoke if someone requests it. (I for one never smoke when people who don't smoke are around.)


----------



## Hat' (May 21, 2020)

never did never will i truly hate it. i don't mind if you do it on your own but smoking in public or in the streets is just disrespectful. I don't get the point of spending a crazy amount of money just so you can ruin your life and annoy others with it. 
Also it's NOT a personality trait. People who only define themselves by the fact that they smoke are so ridiculous.


----------



## Midoriya (May 21, 2020)

Hate it to be honest.  Never done it myself and never will.  I’ve never had alcohol either.  Don’t mind if you do it as long as you’re not affecting others with it.  Above post summarizes my thoughts well on the matter.


----------



## Flyffel (May 21, 2020)

Smoking is the worst "socially acceptable" thing and I absolutely detest it.


----------



## Fye (May 21, 2020)

Like most people on here I don't really mind if other people smoke knowing its bad for their health, and I'm sure they have reasons that they continue to do so (though I hope they'll eventually quit). I just can't stand when people subject others to second-hand smoke. Hurt yourself if you must, but don't hurt others


----------



## LadyDestani (May 21, 2020)

I used to be in the 'I don't smoke but don't mind it' category but now I just hate it. I grew up with family members who smoked, some of them chain-smoked, so I was used to it. It was never something I was interested in, but it didn't bother me to be around others who smoked.

Then, I met my husband and he is severely allergic to cigarette smoke. He cannot breathe at all when exposed to it and even if the exposure only lasts a short time, the effects stay with him all day. His eyes and throat burn and he suffers a great deal. When I would visit my family members that smoked, I would have to change clothes and takes a shower as soon as I got home because the cigarette smoke was in my hair and on my clothes. Even that was enough to trigger his allergic reaction. And most smokers really don't care or even realize how far their smoke spreads. They crowd doorways at public places, approach us on the street when we're walking our dog, and they don't even think about how their smoke is affecting other people. My husband can't even ask them to move because his throat is closing up and he can't speak. He just has to hold his breath and push past them or walk away, which I'm sure they think is rude but he's in agony.

So after seeing everything he has had to endure, I can't stand smoking and try to avoid being around people when they are smoking.


----------



## mayortiffany (May 21, 2020)

It rots your lungs and is horrendous for not only your health, but others. Even when people come inside after a smoke, you can smell the stench lingering on them. 

I personally hate smoking so much that I would never date someone who smokes themselves.


----------



## brockbrock (May 22, 2020)

Smoking is a habit that not only actively and passively endangers the person doing it, but puts the people around them in harm's way, too.

I hate it with a burning passion, and have since I was very little. As a child it was fueled by extended family members who smoked and many of them died young likely as a result from smoking-related cancers. I still haven't been able to escape how horrified I was visiting one particular family member in a hospice who had a hole in her neck amongst other health complications that traumatized me when I saw how quickly she had deteriorated in such a short time.

For health reasons it's dangerous for me to be around smokers. After even just a few minutes of inhaling cigarette smoke I get a headache, and if I'm unlucky it can trigger a migraine. I've had to break off a friendship in the past because a particular friend didn't respect my request to ask them not to smoke around me (and I would always get sick when visiting their house or riding in their car). And then there's the animal abuse that really enrages me when I see people smoking in front of their pets. Everyday there is a man in my neighborhood who sits on a bench smoking for half an hour with his dog right in front of him.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Oct 15, 2020)

I haven't ever smoked anything, and it irritates me when I'm out in public and all of a sudden somebody comes up next to me and starts smoking something (I don't care if others like smoking though, just go do it somewhere far away from me).


----------



## deleted (Oct 18, 2020)

I hate it. I neither smoke nor have any interest in smoking. While I’d prefer if people did not smoke around me, I do not feel that I am on some kind of high horse because I don’t smoke. The same goes for vaping. I despise it, but I can’t police what other people do.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 18, 2020)

I don't smoke but l think it's wrong and so not healthy. I feel bad for those who can't stop and getting lung problems.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 18, 2020)

This is one of the only substances labeled carcinogenic where I genuinely believe that there’s no way to have it in moderation. For most things, you have to be taking it in dosages where cancer is the least of your worries (like with eating smoked products-you have to be eating a LOT of it on a regular basis). Cigarettes are the same way, but with how you take it in, you’re putting the carcinogen right into your lungs, and with how nicotine works you’re bound to become addicted to them if you get past the first few. While I’ve never been really exposed to smoking, I’ve heard from my dad (he only tried it once) that it’s awful trying that first cigarette.


----------



## deana (Oct 18, 2020)

I don't smoke and I voted for hate it but I think I would really be somewhere more inbetween options 2 and 3. I get why people smoke and enjoy smoking, like the ritual of it all or just a reason to excuse yourself from social situations to go out for smoke. And in a lot of crappy jobs that I have worked at (like food industry jobs for example ) if you don't smoke you don't get a break.. like the only breaks are smoke breaks. This is super unfair of course but yet this situation still seems to persist.

If you are one of those people who can truly just be a casual smoker then I don't think that's a huge deal. That being said I think someone who hasn't tried smoking / started smoking should probably just avoid it. You don't want to end up addicted to it.



Spoiler: Some more personal stuff



Basically all of what I wrote above would apply mostly to acquaintances or not very close friends. Anyone who is actually close to me in my life I don't think I could deal with them being a smoker, definitely not a heavy smoker. My dad died from lung cancer when I was 19 (he was 56) and it seemed like a pretty bad way to go if I'm honest (although I think the same is true for all cancers). And as I sort of said above I know not everyone who smokes is going to end up in the same fate but when it comes to people close to me I'm just not cool with even the possibility that things could end up the same way for them.


----------



## pochy (Oct 18, 2020)

as long as theyre not smoking in my vincinity, i don't mind it. i can't be on my knees for every single smoker like i used to, begging them to reconsider their health, because that usually doesn't get them to stop.


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 18, 2020)

ok so i'm 20 but my mom would still kill me if she found out i smoked, is that just me

i have never even tried. i don't judge people for smoking but i don't think i'll ever do it myself because it smells and i'm not hyped about the health effects it has. there was a time when i was influenced by Aesthetic Skinny Girl Tumblr and thought smoking was Aesthetic but uhhh no not really about that anymore.


----------



## ting1984 (Oct 18, 2020)

My mother died from COPD in 2018 after being a heavy smoker for most of her years.  They told her in 2009 when she was diagnosed and put on a ventilator with a 50/50 chance to live, that if I hadn't gotten her to quit in 2003, that she would have died then.  My dad also smoked most of his life and quit the same year (2003).  He has done better because he was over a decade younger than my mother and had less exposure, but it still would have been better for him to have never smoked at all.

The thing with smoking is that, even though it doesn't affect your cognition the way alcohol abuse does, it's something you cannot do in moderation.  I was told many times as a youth that I would smoke simply because my parents did.  But I never took up the habit as I found it gross, and I'm glad.  My husband doesn't smoke either.

There's no benefit to smoking.  You cannot even do it in moderation.  It will catch up with you unless you have amazing genetics.


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 21, 2020)

Absolutely ****ing hate it. If I ever found out someone I dated smoked, even if just 'a little bit' I would break up with them on the spot. You can go damage your body for absolutely no good reason all you want, but I will not be a part of that. They either gotta quit or they can say bye to me, idc.

My hatred comes from family who smoke. I hate that the smell will cling to soft objects and hair/clothes. In my elementary years I would come to school smelling like smoke (thou people didn't know it was me I think, they just said 'why does it smell like cigarette smoke' when I was in the room) because my parent would smoke in the car before dropping my sister and I off to school. I have loads more instances that just make me hate it so much that come from experiences of people around me.


----------



## Kuroh (Oct 21, 2020)

Not interested whatsoever.

People at university would smoke right in front of doors which was the rudest thing ever, as everyone would be forced to walk through their smoke  Some really need to be more considerate of those around them.


----------



## moo_nieu (Oct 21, 2020)

Spoiler:  aggressive opinion



I was addicted to nicotine for a few years and switched to vaping to try and quit. That only made my addiction much worse though. I was able to just stop a little over a year ago when my body just kept feeling so gross from it. Honestly, quitting cold turkey was one of the most empowering things i've ever done (way to go past Parker!) I wouldn't wish addiction on anybody, and nicotine is just one of those drugs where the only satisfaction (outside of people who do it socially/to get more work breaks i suppose) is feeding the addiction. I wish there was more marketing on addiction and recovery services, but I don't hate the idea of smoking tobacco entirely. For example, I've heard of Native American tribes who use it as a part of their rituals, and I think that's beautiful.

Honestly, my biggest issue surrounding smoking/addiction is the people who look down on those who are struggling with addiction. It doesn't make you a terrible person to have struggles, and the criminal stigma associated with it is beyond upsetting to me. If you've never had to go through these feelings of being entirely dependent on a substance that only wants to kill you and take your money/time, then I am so happy, but I think it's lame to treat/think of people as human garbage for having a crutch. There's so much merchandise surrounding coffee addiction and coffee lovers, and it's seen as entirely acceptable. It's sad to me that we just pick and choose what substances to demonize people for, but I guess that's just a part of society. There can be terrible consequences for people suffering from addiction as well as for the people around them, but treating it as evil just prevents people from seeking help.

I understand that there a plenty of reasons why people would look down so heavily on those who use specific drugs. For example, they may know someone or have had their lives personally impacted by the consequences of drug addiction. At the same time, I think addiction is the sort of thing that needs lots of support, so I'm passionate about sharing how I feel. Feel free to hate my guts for having smoked or for sympathizing with addiction, and I won't do anything to stop you. I really wish people were more sympathetic though


----------



## eseamir (Oct 21, 2020)

this is a weird question for me because I hate smoking and the effects it can have on people (spending so much money on it, putting addiction as a higher priority than family, etc) but also because my dad smokes the smell of it is super nostalgic for me?? it's very difficult to explain but I don't think I could ever be in a relationship with someone who smoked just because I would be worried about where their priorities were if something bad happened


----------



## _Rainy_ (Oct 21, 2020)

I don’t smoke and I don’t like the smell. I lost two grandparents due to them smoking so I do wish others would consider quitting. However, I don’t actively look down on it or feel the need to comment on it when others do it’s just not my business.


----------



## oak (Oct 21, 2020)

I used to smoke & my boyfriend currently smokes so it's become normalized to me. He's already cut back a lot in an attempt to quit but an addiction to nicotine is extremely hard to over come especially if you're already stressed. Bothering a smoker to quit when you haven't been addicted to something has very little impact I find. The only reason I quit smoking was because I became sick in my lungs after only 2 years and it forced me to quit. Two rounds of antibiotics and quitting smoking allowed my lungs to finally clear the infection. High five for decisions I made as a teenager.

It is upsetting when people smoke around their kids though. Both my parents smoked in the house my whole childhood and I'm sure it influenced my sister and I starting smoking in our teens. I don't hold any bad feelings against my parents though because that's what both of their parents did and the cycle continued.


----------



## Nosfurratu (Oct 21, 2020)

I had double pneumonia when I was 12 so my parents warned me at a young age about what smoking could do to me with my already weak lungs. I always stayed away from it, it doesn’t bother me when I’m around people who do mostly because I lOve the smell.. it reminds me of my grandmother ...lmao


----------



## slzzpz (Oct 26, 2020)

I voted before reading the whole thing lol. I AM a smoker, but not of tabacco as you can tell by my sig. 



I don't smoke cigs and don't care who prefers to smoke.


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade (Oct 26, 2020)

nintendofan85 said:


> Do you approve or disapprove of smoking cigarettes? Have you smoked before?



I know of several people who smoke. The smoke smell left by the cigarettes are not pleasant at all aroma wise and just knowing that they are putting toxins in their body that may ultimately harm them one way or another in the end is simply not my cup of tea. I never have approved of it and never will personally, especially since I have asthma.


----------



## hzl (Oct 27, 2020)

Moo_Nieu said:


> Spoiler:  aggressive opinion
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This wholeheartedly. Addiction as a trait runs in my family.

For the cigarettes, the smell can give me a headache. I tried it once or twice - fear of missing out - but never enjoyed it. But it's never something I'll judge somebody over


----------



## meo (Oct 27, 2020)

Ideally, smoking isn't great for your health so I would prefer people didn't so they live healthy/happy etc...but it's to each their own ultimately. I personally wouldn't be able to be in a relationship with a smoker especially if they insisted on smoking indoors but other than that I don't really care if friends/family do (it's their choice). 

I don't smoke. I did grow up with a parent that was a chronic smoker which wasn't great. Putting aside the health effects of second hand smoke especially for children, the amount of money spent on packs of cigarattes is pretty astounding when you're in a struggling household and you deal with a multi-pack a day type smoker. I know all people have their bad habits and we all waste money somewhere, but cigarettes/alcohol/the like are something I'm glad doesn't eat out of our budget in my home.


----------



## BlueOceana (Oct 28, 2020)

I don't mind it if other people smoke just as long as when they are visiting my house they do it outside, I will never smoke my self because it is something that I don't want to do to my body.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 28, 2020)

I don't mind one of my old threads being bumped like this. Also, in light of recent posts I've read on here, I've added another poll option to make it more inclusive.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Oct 28, 2020)

I don't hate the act itself, just inconsiderate smokers. Like it's rude to smoke places people don't want to be exposed to it. Kids should never have to live with someone who smokes in the house/car because they don't really have a choice in the matter. Obviously there are health issues as well but it's also an expensive habit depending on how much you do it. Also people throwing their cigarette butts on the ground irritates me, but that's more of a people littering problem in general.

The smell itself is very nostalgic to me, my grandfather used to smoke (outside ofc). I'm glad he quit though, he had lost his father to lung cancer.


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Oct 29, 2020)

I don't smoke nor do I like smoking in general, both due to the smell and the harm it does to your health. I definitely don't like people smoking around me and wouldn't hang around somebody who wasn't considerate of that, nor would I want to be in a relationship with somebody who smokes. In general, if a person smokes then it's w/e, it's their choice, but obviously I'd hope they be considerate of others and make sure they don't smoke in front of others who don't want to deal with it.


----------



## John Wick (Oct 30, 2020)

I smoked for many years, starting when I was thirteen.

I quit five years ago.


----------



## Bowie (Oct 30, 2020)

Yikes, my perspective has definitely changed a lot since this thread was first made.

Well, two of my friends have become schizophrenic due to excessively smoking weed. One killed himself, the other’s been in a mental hospital for the past five years or so. It is not something I take so lightly anymore and I steer clear of it.

As for cigarettes, I briefly smoked just to try and fit in at a club I was working at, but the very next day I was suffering from a damaged left lung, so I’ve always took that as a bit of a sign that smoking is not a good idea for me. Nowadays the smell of nicotine is like a nostalgic perfume to me that reminds me of that particularly weird time in my life.

My partner smokes and recently tried quitting. He’s gone nearly a month without a single smoke! Very proud of him.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 30, 2020)

I don't smoke myself, but I don't care/mind if others do. At least it smells better than that darn snus/snuff **** people put under their lips.


----------



## saucySheep (Oct 31, 2020)

i disapprove of smoking because it's terrible for your lungs (and several other organs), and it's also a rude thing to do around others (unless you know that they don't mind). 

Of course, I'm not the type to openly hate smokers and what they're doing - it's not the smartest thing you can do to your body, but aye, I'll let 'em live the life they wanna live : P and just pray that they'll someday come out of it unscathed  

I've never smoked before and I doubt I ever will...


----------



## amemome (Nov 2, 2020)

I don't and will probably never smoke. I hate the smell of cigarettes. I don't mind the smell as much when it's a good quality (expensive) cigar. There's a cigar shop next to my favorite coffee shop and I was surprised at how nicely???? the two scents melded.

And unfortunately, I hate the smell of weed. Like an herbal skunk. Not my jam.

Mini-rant, but I used to tutor kids around the neighborhood and there was one father who deeefinitely chainsmoked in the house... the entire house reeked of cigs and I felt so bad for the kids.  Don't smoke near your children please!


----------



## Mikaiah (Nov 2, 2020)

I realized I voted in the poll but never responded, lol. I personally just HATE the smell, and also I start involuntarily coughing whenever someone too close to me is smoking. I would encourage people to not engage in activities that actively harm yourself and cause financial stress, such as smoking. However, I do understand that for many people, it's a difficult addiction to curb.


----------



## TheRevienne (Nov 7, 2020)

I don’t technically smoke, though I have in the past casually, but I do vape with an e cig  Cause it’s so rare I do actually have a cigarette, I always get a bad nicotine rush where it feels like I’m buzzing and then get a really bad headache afterwards :’D


----------



## Jessi (Nov 8, 2020)

I smoke and I hate it, but addiction is soo hard to get over. I don't think its right to insult people over it, which I see all the time. I do agree that people who smoke need to respect that people don't wanna be around. 
 I'm just gonna say this

-Stop walking up to people smoking, and telling them its bad (we know)
-Don't torment people who do (meaning taking their cigs and throwing them out or cutting them) thats their money. I get you hate it, but they paid a lot for those and that ain't right
-Most people who smoke hate smoking, but they're addicted. They don't need you hear you tell them that you hate it
-Its okay to try and help your friends quit, but ridiculing will just make them not only mad at you, but probs wanna do it more

That's my say. Its okay if you don't like them, and its okay to tell people you don't feel comfortable around it. Don't make it an excuse to be a mean person though.


----------



## RedPanda (Nov 8, 2020)

I used to smoke when I was a teen, and even when I did smoke I wasn't crazy about it. I just thought it looked cool and felt cool. Lame, I know. Now I cannot stand the smell of cigarettes. Someone could be smoking in an outdoor space sixty feet away from me and I can still get a whiff of it and it bothers me. So yeah, I feel really strongly about them. I also hate that they harm the people who use them, and are a legal, addictive substance that takes money from lower income people (more smokers are lower income) and fills the pockets of the rich tobacco companies. Nothing good about them, really.


----------



## samsquared (Nov 8, 2020)

i've smoked a cigarette twice in my life. i'm basically a never-smoker (of tobacco).
but i don't judge people who smoke. like Jessi said, it's an addiction. it's near impossible to quit. no one wants to be badgered over the choices they've made in life- good or bad & regardless of how they feel personally about them. 
a little tmi: there was a time i thought guys who smoked were sexy but i feel bad for thinking that now lolol


----------



## saucySheep (Nov 8, 2020)

samsquared said:


> i've smoked a cigarette twice in my life. i'm basically a never-smoker (of tobacco).
> but i don't judge people who smoke. like Jessi said, it's an addiction. it's near impossible to quit. no one wants to be badgered over the choices they've made in life- good or bad & regardless of how they feel personally about them.
> a little tmi: there was a time i thought guys who smoked were sexy but i feel bad for thinking that now lolol


it is sorta sexy-looking ig lmao 
but after ages of smoking you won't look too hot :/ 
buutttt yeah, I agree, it's a horrible addiction, and you should help people with addictions rather than be rude about it ;-; like offer some advice about addict-curbing drugs (there is indeed such thing)


----------



## Hikari (Nov 8, 2020)

i've never smoked and have no plans to, mainly because i have rather weak lungs (i go into a coughing fit if i'm around smoke for more than a few seconds) and dislike the smell.

i dont have anything against people who smoke tbh, so long as they do it in areas where it is allowed and dispose of the cigarette butts properly (littering ain't cool kids)


----------



## Mink777 (Nov 9, 2020)

100% a waste of time and money.


----------



## Dim (Nov 9, 2020)

A bit between the 2nd and 3rd option I guess. I do wanna encourage people to not do it but not going to hate on anyone since it's their choice. Not like I'm making healthy life choices myself anyway


----------



## saucySheep (Nov 9, 2020)

Mink777 said:


> 100% a waste of time and money.


yes, it is, but most people are pressured to do it by their friends or because they think it looks cool, and then they get severely addicted because nicotine is, in fact, a severely addictive chemical, and they struggle to get un-addicted, though they know that it is, in fact, a waste of money and life, and they should stop, but they can't, and they get ridiculed, and it's really not a very happy time in people's lives,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 8, 2021)

I’m very against cigarettes. I don’t smoke and I would never do it. I will say it right now; _there should not be age restrictions on alcohol or tobacco products_. Hear me out. I feel that more young people are inclined to start _because_ of the age restriction. If someone isn’t allowed to do something, they will be more likely to do that thing. I think that less people would be smoking or drinking in general if there weren’t restrictions on who can do it.

I realize some people do these as coping mechanisms, but there are different and much healthier ways to to cope. I do agree that they are a waste of money. I know some people who go through two packs a day. I’d hate to call it a waste of money though, if some people are using cigarettes as a way to cope. We all need ways to be happy, and this is it for some people. It’s unfortunate that they’re using such an unhealthy method, but it’s helping them in the moment, and that’s good for them. We can’t control what other people do with their time and money.


----------



## IonicKarma (Jun 8, 2021)

I mean... I'm not really a fan of it at all but do what you want as long as it doesn't effect others (if you smoke while pregnant then thats an issue for instance) 

It would also really bother me if I lived with someone who smoked but other than that, as long as you know what you are doing is bad for you then its your body I guess.


----------



## Chris (Jun 8, 2021)

Hi all,

This thread was bumped by a spam bot (posts now removed) so I'm just going to close this one here.


----------

